# Anyone want to be my august baby buddy ???



## babydeabreu

hi ladies......just wondering if anyone would like to be my buddy?

im due on the 21st august :)

would love to get to know others that would like to share there journey with me :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

I'd love to - am due on 28th August, although suspect 23rd august as that's my birthday! x


----------



## KA92

can i be? Aug 30th

xx


----------



## faylou

I would like that, am due 18th august! xx


----------



## KA92

maybe we should all be together?

x


----------



## sjminimac

Sounds good to me! We could have a little competition to see who gets a baby bump first! I can't wait! x


----------



## scaredmum2be

Hmmm im due on the 5th Aug lol is that to early lol. x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wonderful .......i think its great that you'd love to go through it with me. im chuffed :) 

sjminimac- due around your birthday how lovely..bet your family will love spending lots of money on you both :) 

my mums is the 6th my brother is the 19th and dad is on the 29th and my baby is due 21st...so my family are loving august lol


----------



## scaredmum2be

but if ur all later than me im dreading the pains :( aghhh lolx


----------



## KA92

lol bless its a great month to be born

my 18th is also aug 30th lol


----------



## NeyNey

I'm due August 18th - originally it was 16th but IVF Dr corrected me last phone call.


----------



## sjminimac

Due around my 30th birthday no less! Have realised that once little one is here (monkey) I'll have been pregnant through xmas, new year, valentines day, my wedding anniversary, 2 hen do's, 4 weddings and three 30th birthdays, one of those being mine! x


----------



## babydeabreu

scaredmum2be- august is august hun regardless if its beginning or late :) 

you can tell us all what the pains are like first lol :p

is anyone showing yet or just very bloated like me?...im looking 4months already my partner keeps saying we might be having twins lol


----------



## scaredmum2be

Ive not known ne birthdays in Aug so now i have no reason to forget :D hopefully lolx


----------



## toonlagoon

i wont a baby buddy :( im dew in agust the 14th will som1 be my bbay buddy ??


----------



## scaredmum2be

babydeabreu said:


> scaredmum2be- august is august hun regardless beginning or late :)
> 
> you can tell us all what the pains are like first lol :p
> 
> is anyone showing yet or just very bloated like me?...im looking 4months my dh keeps saying we might be having twins lol

you can tell us all what the pains are like first lol :p

dont worry i will ull b the first to know how much agony ill be in. i'll av to get u scared of pains :happydance: lol 
im hopin some ppl in aug tht are due come foward an say there guna give birth bout 1st aug so i feel safter than im not the only round that time givin birth on me tod lolx


----------



## sjminimac

Im definitely bigger, have put on half a stone but my stomach has really blown up - can tell it's round my tummy because I'm back in all my fat clothes already - just for the waist! they're hanging off me everywhere else!


----------



## MrsP

Hey,

Come join our August thread. We have over 100 mummies due in August. Front page is a list of all our due dates and where you can find your bump buddies.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/224230-august-2010-beach-babies.html

The more the merrier. 

Either PM me or post and I can add you to the front page. Hope to see you there x x x


----------



## holywoodmum

sjminimac said:


> Due around my 30th birthday no less! Have realised that once little one is here (monkey) I'll have been pregnant through xmas, new year, valentines day, my wedding anniversary, 2 hen do's, 4 weddings and three 30th birthdays, one of those being mine! x

I've just had a sober 30th this weekend gone - everyone else got hammered for me!!


----------



## sjminimac

I miss wine...and pate... but it's all good - all worth it! x


----------



## babydeabreu

scaredmum2be said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> scaredmum2be- august is august hun regardless beginning or late :)
> 
> you can tell us all what the pains are like first lol :p
> 
> is anyone showing yet or just very bloated like me?...im looking 4months my dh keeps saying we might be having twins lol
> 
> you can tell us all what the pains are like first lol :p
> 
> dont worry i will ull b the first to know how much agony ill be in. i'll av to get u scared of pains :happydance: lol
> im hopin some ppl in aug tht are due come foward an say there guna give birth bout 1st aug so i feel safter than im not the only round that time givin birth on me tod lolxClick to expand...



hahahs hahaha ilook forward to it.. try not to think bout the pains that is something im gona try and not think bout for now....i think ishould beat my hubby up every day till baby is here to make up for the pain later lol

i think thats fair dont you? lol


----------



## KA92

we cant eat pate?

aww im so excited iv wanted a bump buddy for agesss :)

as soon as i can be bothered ill pop you in my siggy?

mrs p im in august thread its so good to here from those who are 10weeks!!

and i miss beer :(


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks ka9 2......only do it when you can be bothered ok? lol

they say pate isnt good for baby..

ohh how much i miss my pate on toast mmmmm and glass of rose at my girls house...but its all worth :)


----------



## KA92

lol sorry im just tierd who have we got here theres me ka92, you babydeabreu, sjminimac and scaredmum2be?

anyone i missed?

better not be the only one who does 

pate on toast yum yum lol


----------



## babydeabreu

KA92 said:


> lol sorry im just tierd who have we got here theres me ka92, you babydeabreu, sjminimac and scaredmum2be?
> 
> anyone i missed?
> 
> better not be the only one who does
> 
> pate on toast yum yum lol


haha its ok just playin ill add you all too xx thanksxx

wonder who will show first :)


----------



## KA92

oh an toonlagoon lol

i have a bloat atm lol :(

with jamie i started to show around 11+6 lol

i stroke my bloat :( i have issues!


----------



## babydeabreu

lol....in that case i must have issues too then...as i do that as well as talk to bump lol



lol dont feed the trolls...love it!


----------



## KA92

lol thats okay i think to it too lol

and thanks lol was popped up after i found out about one girl who i was cyber mates with being one tut

tadaaa new siggy...i wanted a bump buddy for ages now i have like four!! yayyy


----------



## dizzy65

My due date is aug 24th :)


----------



## babydeabreu

cool...me to.i ask would n e one like to be my buddy not expecting loads to jump in...it is indeed yay :) 

hi dizzy xx

so whens everyones 1st scan???.........mines 8th of feb cant wait whoop xxx


----------



## Lou B

Hi ladies!

Great thread. Can I join in? :hugs2: My due date (we think) is 19th of August xx


----------



## babydeabreu

neyney and holywoodmum............you two joining us then???

we have aboat waiting 4 you to jump in xx

hey lou b welcome ...ur just a couple of days b4 me yay....whens ur scan hun??


----------



## NeyNey

:yipee: I'm here.

I had a scan at 8 weeks (6th Jan) saw little peanut with a healthy HB of 160bpm. Next scan is Feb 5th (12 weeks) that's my NT scan, anxious about it really....Wish I could be excited instead lol


----------



## Mercy2

Can I join in PLEEEEEEEEEEASE???? I am Due August 14th! (unless they alter EDD at my scan next week) 

I have wanted bump Buddies since I strtaed posting on here! 

hugs all x x 
Nik x


----------



## babydeabreu

Wicked neyney  nice to see you bouncing in with us xx welcome nikki...ur more than welcome to join our baby buddie. Iv also been wanting one...hence the thread haha just nice to c so many want to share there journey with me well with each of us  xx i will add u to my sig when i get in x whoop whoop so many babybuddies its great xxx:hugs:


----------



## cla

can i join please:happydance::thumbup: 17th august:happydance:


----------



## Scottie

Hey there, can I join this thread too?? I am due the 22nd Aug, majorly excited, scared and possibly every other emotion too!

xx


----------



## Youngling

Can I join : )
I was originally having a July baby but dates got changed at my scan yesterday, am now due on 2nd august. Not to early is it?
x


----------



## moggymay

may i join you ladies? Am due 1st August and got my first scan next thursday - my Dads birthday!


----------



## KA92

Welcome all will add to soggy when I'm home!maybe we should make list on page 1 of eveyones names??


----------



## mommywannabe

Hi, I am due on sep6th. But am sure baby will be here by around 21 august as my first one was 2 weeks early too. I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant. Could I join in here please?


----------



## moggymay

my first was a month early so who knows when this one will come...?


----------



## dizzy65

Im going to the clinic today at 2 so they can hopefully tell me when my scan will be, i think they will have to do a blood test maybe and i really hate doing blood tests, but hopefully they can just get me right in to the hospital :)


----------



## Littlemo

me too can i please join as well my due date is the 17th of aug x


----------



## bob2331

Can i join? My babies are due 11th August :) xx


----------



## Chillzgirl

I'm due 17th august. I'll join the august buddy club!!! So excited. It's nice to chat to other people who r expecting, especially when I'm keeping our exciting news a secret until our 1st scan in 3wks!


----------



## Chillzgirl

I will be 8months for my 30th! At least I'll have the baby to concentrate on rather than hitting that milestone I've dreaded 4 so long! Lol!


----------



## Lover

babydeabreu said:


> hi ladies......just wondering if anyone would like to be my buddy?
> 
> im due on the 21st august :)
> 
> would love to get to know others that would like to share there journey with me :) xx

I'm due on 21st August too! :happydance:

If you want another bump buddy PM me! :D


----------



## bklove

Well i'm due August 19th so i'd love to join you ladies. Definitly cool to share the journey with people due around the same time.


----------



## dizzy65

i wil be 5 months pregnant on my 20th birthday :)

I have a clinic appointment for thursday the 21st :) and they are going to discuss how far they think i am along and when they are going to schedule my first scan to see baby :)


----------



## babydeabreu

afternoon everyone :) 

how you all feeling?.....iv been out today and brought some fatty clothes lol it seems nothing fit and boy was it depressing me, going out today made me feel like im alive again haha

feeling bloated isnt the best feeling especially when you've got gorgeous women looking at your man....so now im back 2 me....welll untill im 6 months and nothing fits again lol then ill be breaking in shops to make sure im never killin people lol

this pregnancy is great and can't wait to baby is here....but my lord is it bringing feelins out iv never had before lol xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Lover said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies......just wondering if anyone would like to be my buddy?
> 
> im due on the 21st august :)
> 
> would love to get to know others that would like to share there journey with me :) xx
> 
> I'm due on 21st August too! :happydance:
> 
> If you want another bump buddy PM me! :DClick to expand...

ello hun its so great your due the same day as me :) 

can you imagen if you had yours the same time and was in the next room lol


----------



## KA92

hiyaaa

im good a little tierd and sick but know what? i love every second of it the more symptoms i have i feel like beans still here

scan on monday feeling slightly nervous

am i the only one due aug 30th? its SUCH and amazing birthday  tee hee lol

and anyone else from scotland?or gona be a teen mummy?

so many questions my apologiese

and gorgeous woman? looking at your man? NOOOOO!!! but your having his baby so ner ner ner ner to her 

xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

HI

Just found this thread, I am due 26th August!


----------



## babydeabreu

hi tyandemsmummy welcome aboard the train to august :) xx couple of days after me. how old are your other two ?? xx 



KA92 said:


> hiyaaa
> 
> im good a little tierd and sick but know what? i love every second of it the more symptoms i have i feel like beans still here
> 
> scan on monday feeling slightly nervous
> 
> am i the only one due aug 30th? its SUCH and amazing birthday  tee hee lol
> 
> and anyone else from scotland?or gona be a teen mummy?
> 
> so many questions my apologiese
> 
> and gorgeous woman? looking at your man? NOOOOO!!! but your having his baby so ner ner ner ner to her
> 
> xx


hahaha because im carrying he baby does that make gorgeous women fade away then lol

how old are you sweet? im 25 will be 26 when baby is here wohoo lol 

good luck with scan im sure all will be fine when you get there and see bean :) xxxxx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Hi - I have a 9 year old son (who has autism) and a daughter who just turned 8 last week, plus 3 step daughters aged 13, 9 and 5 (the 13 year old lives with us) so have my hands full!!!


----------



## minhthanh77

Welcome all will add to soggy when I'm home!maybe we should make list on page 1 of eveyones names??


----------



## bklove

I'm sure he loves his woman so don't stress that stuff babydea. 

Can ppl notice you guys are pregnant yet, or when did the start to notice? PPl started at about 7 weeks for me, now its like I don't think I can hide this anymore. My face is fat as hell and the tummy is rounding out, probably from bloat, but still. That and i'm on a steriod which probably doesn't help much with consealing things.


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Hi bklove,

I am sure I am showing but keep telling myself I can't be; so am living in joggers and pjs! I definitely have a rounding of my tum.


----------



## KA92

> hahaha because im carrying he baby does that make gorgeous women fade away then lol
> 
> how old are you sweet? im 25 will be 26 when baby is here wohoo lol
> 
> good luck with scan im sure all will be fine when you get there and see bean :) xxxxx


nahh your gorgeous yourself so they will in his eyes not be as beautiful as you.

:blush: *cough* *whisper* Babys due on my 18th *cough* lol

thanks im so nervous i want to see or hear the heartbeat lol

though im expecting to be put back a few days or moved forward lol.




> I'm sure he loves his woman so don't stress that stuff babydea.
> 
> Can ppl notice you guys are pregnant yet, or when did the start to notice? PPl started at about 7 weeks for me, now its like I don't think I can hide this anymore. My face is fat as hell and the tummy is rounding out, probably from bloat, but still. That and i'm on a steriod which probably doesn't help much with consealing things.

i have a biggg bloat right now which is kind of hardening...you can see it in my work uniform alot but i wear big jumpers atm so not so much in my own clothes, but do get asked sometimes by customers when im due lol

sometimes im tempted to say "im not pregnant" just to see thier faces lol no im joking i would never say that
lol
x


----------



## sjminimac

tyandemsmummy said:


> Hi bklove,
> 
> I am sure I am showing but keep telling myself I can't be; so am living in joggers and pjs! I definitely have a rounding of my tum.

It's so nice to know I'm not the only one! Am back in my 'fat' jeans at the moment, but not sure how long that'll last so am about to start hunting for maternity clothes! And I'm only just 8 weeks! I'd worked so hard to get from a size 18 to a size 14...now am back in size 16 jeans (but have to wear a belt so not all bad). Have just given my size 14 jeans to my sister as I'm sure I won't need them for a while!:blush:

I know it's not because I'm full of baby, but the bloat is because if baby so I'm happy to look pregnant :happydance:


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Weight is a huge (pardon the pun) issue for me. I used to be a size 28, had weight loss surgery, lost 12 stone and went down to a 10 (everyone said I looked ill) and was a 14 when I fell pg so am eating sensibly and gonna do aquanatal classes because I am terrified of gaining too much.


----------



## bklove

I need to be more physical myself...I kinda of like showing, just sucks when you aren't really ready to say it fully, but I think i'm at that stage. After this week I know I won't be able to hide it anymore, and after the scan this week I think i'll just be officially open about i.


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> Hi - I have a 9 year old son (who has autism) and a daughter who just turned 8 last week, plus 3 step daughters aged 13, 9 and 5 (the 13 year old lives with us) so have my hands full!!!

wow you surely do have a big family...you must be super woman lol you must be have a fantastic family :hugs:




minhthanh77 said:


> Welcome all will add to soggy when I'm home!maybe we should make list on page 1 of eveyones names??

thats a great idea...i wasnt intending for there being loads that wanted to join me. theres already a august baby thread so didnt want to upset mrsp with her wicked thread. just wanted a baby buddy to share my journey with...now iv made an august thread. but thoughs that have added me as there buddie i shall put on the front page who you are :) 

thanks for joining me im so pleased that you all want to get to know each other and share your baby journey...its amazing how people that dont know each other can become good friends :) :hugs:




bklove said:


> I'm sure he loves his woman so don't stress that stuff babydea.
> 
> Can ppl notice you guys are pregnant yet, or when did the start to notice? PPl started at about 7 weeks for me, now its like I don't think I can hide this anymore. My face is fat as hell and the tummy is rounding out, probably from bloat, but still. That and i'm on a steriod which probably doesn't help much with consealing things.

thanks bklove just hormones for you lol hes been so wonderful to me but iv been a dragon getting feeling iv never had before..haha whoop whoop wicked stuff im sure you know how i feel haha :flower:

i also started getting bloated around 7 weeks im now 9 weeks and 2 days and i look really pregnant. all last night pete(my partner) kept stroking my lower part(not being crude) because he couldnt believe that theres a baby in there lol you can feel the little bean growing. it is so amazing. i have to wear long cardigans at work to make it less noticeable which sucks because im so proud of bean and want to tell the world...but once iv had my scan and no baby is all healthy i will poke my belly in peoples faces yeahhh and scream im going to be a mummy lol :happydance:


----------



## Magik204

hi there im also due on the 21st of august xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> hi there im also due on the 21st of august xx

hey magik204 how you doing sweet :)

just a question really we both are due on the 21st of august but your 10 weeks nearly 11 and im 9 weeks and a bit....just abit confusing :wacko:

my dates are from the last day of my last period which was the 14 of november...is that when yours was? x


----------



## Magik204

my period was actually on the 7th so worked at 10 weeks, but after spending all week in hospital last week they dated me so im actuaaly a week behind and due on the 21st xx ticker now updated


----------



## loobi

hello.... i wasnt going to join you for a few weeks yet, as i am very nervous with this pregnancy as i had a missed miscarriage at 17 weeks last year, it was so hard to tell people the bad news.. but i havebeen lurking and reading anyway, so i thought i would take the plunge...

i am an older mum, i am 40 years old, and have actually got 6 children already, our eldest is 22 in april, and she is due a baby in three weeks.. the youngest is 6 and is the biggest drama queen.... the in betweens are 19 , 18, 9 and 8 they are 4 girls and two boys, i have had three miscarriages over the years too..

i am english, originally from sutton in surrey, but we have lived in ireland for the last 8 years, as DH got work over here.. would love to go home, cos in hoenstly havent been happy living here at all... but we are kinda stuck here at the mo...

so, thats me, i hope you all dont mind me joining you, i hope i get to complete my journey this time, look forward to getting to know you all more..

lou
xxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> my period was actually on the 7th so worked at 10 weeks, but after spending all week in hospital last week they dated me so im actuaaly a week behind and due on the 21st xx ticker now updated

oh is everything ok hun? why was you in hospital you and baby ok ? 

so your due same as me wooohooo ill add you to my ticker :)

whens your baby scan? x


----------



## babydeabreu

loobi said:


> hello.... i wasnt going to join you for a few weeks yet, as i am very nervous with this pregnancy as i had a missed miscarriage at 17 weeks last year, it was so hard to tell people the bad news.. but i havebeen lurking and reading anyway, so i thought i would take the plunge...
> 
> i am an older mum, i am 40 years old, and have actually got 6 children already, our eldest is 22 in april, and she is due a baby in three weeks.. the youngest is 6 and is the biggest drama queen.... the in betweens are 19 , 18, 9 and 8 they are 4 girls and two boys, i have had three miscarriages over the years too..
> 
> i am english, originally from sutton in surrey, but we have lived in ireland for the last 8 years, as DH got work over here.. would love to go home, cos in hoenstly havent been happy living here at all... but we are kinda stuck here at the mo...
> 
> so, thats me, i hope you all dont mind me joining you, i hope i get to complete my journey this time, look forward to getting to know you all more..
> 
> lou
> xxxxxxx


hey lou :)

nice of you to finally join us..sorry to hear bout your mc at 17weeks thats like every womans worst nightmare, really gutted so hear you went through that..but glad that your pregnant and talking to us all bout it :hugs: iv had a mc myself and it is not the nicest thing to go through :nope:

and my lord what a big family you have...sounds like you got a great bunch of kids that drive you up the wall...but you wouldnt want it any other way :)

im lynsey nearly 26 and having my first child with my partner of 9 years have had a mc 3 years ago..have been ttc for nearly a year and finally got my bfp beginging of december and just like you was adament weather to come in here and share our gift with the forum but i was bursting with joy so my little fingers did the talking :) 

so how long you got till your first scan with baby number 7? wow id love to have that many kids...i bet sometimes though you are like :dohh: cos i no with mum having 3 kids we did her head in lol 
xx


----------



## drewtilley

i am due august 27th :D ... hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and a perfect birth... is any one else as scared as me? x


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I was scared with my first but now am a bit of an old han so quite relaxed. My birth plan is easy....gas and air while the epidural is being put in...job done!!


----------



## babydeabreu

drewtilley said:


> i am due august 27th :D ... hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and a perfect birth... is any one else as scared as me? x

hey drewtilley :) welcome and thanks hope you have a healthy pregnancy too xx


im indeed very scared of the UNKNOWN...will the scans all be ok...will baby be healthy and come in to the world fine.

this will be my first child and all the stories of child birth..first couple of days bringing baby home..will i be a good mum...will i be able to do things right for my child... and then theres the years after when my child grows up..protecting them making them safe helping them make the best decisions in life. im in deed very scared but very excited as well :) xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

When I was pg with my first, I WAS terrified, but my mum just kept reminding me that women go on to have second, third and fourth children so if it was that bad, no one would have more than one!

And as for being a good mum, I worry about that, I think anyone who IS a good mum does! 

The other thing my mum said to me was that once you have a baby you never stop worrying, even when they are grown up, and I guess she is right, but its the best thing I have ever done, nothing compares to watching your baby achieve even the simplest things xxxx enjoy it xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> When I was pg with my first, I WAS terrified, but my mum just kept reminding me that women go on to have second, third and fourth children so if it was that bad, no one would have more than one!
> 
> And as for being a good mum, I worry about that, I think anyone who IS a good mum does!
> 
> The other thing my mum said to me was that once you have a baby you never stop worrying, even when they are grown up, and I guess she is right, but its the best thing I have ever done, nothing compares to watching your baby achieve even the simplest things xxxx enjoy it xxxx


ahh thats nice..if anyone was to know bout being a mum though it is you aytyandemsmummy :)

im so looking forward to all the future has to hold...just having a mc has made me even more scared that ill lose another and i think thats the most scarest thing in the world..always wanting to keep them safe..making sure there never get hurt.

i know im goner always be worried.....is this right is that right am i doing this wrong lol but the best thing is i just cant wait to see hes/her little face and know that baby is healthy and everything is ok. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsB1

Hello everyone, and congratulations!!! 

I'm 25 from Bristol in the UK and am 12wks today, had first midwife appointment last tuesday, even heard little one's heartbeat, have to admit I broke down, my lovely hubby went red where he tried not to!

It's our first baby, and we honestly didn't think we'd get this far, so feel incredibly fortunate. 

Little bump showing and gone up a bra size - wahey! 34a now!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

MrsB1 said:


> Hello everyone, and congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm 25 from Bristol in the UK and am 12wks today, had first midwife appointment last tuesday, even heard little one's heartbeat, have to admit I broke down, my lovely hubby went red where he tried not to!
> 
> It's our first baby, and we honestly didn't think we'd get this far, so feel incredibly fortunate.
> 
> Little bump showing and gone up a bra size - wahey! 34a now!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


whoop whoop hey mrsb welcome aboard the august train :)

wicked news for you ... really feel you joy for baby..

you got n e pictures ?? put em up put em up :)

xxx


----------



## KayC

I'm due on the 21st too, 9 weeks 3 days today. Very excited about the whole thing, considering DH and i have been trying for 3 yrs.

Have my first midwife appt this afternoon.

I have been worried sick i hope my little bean is growing ok i'm always so paranoid. Here's to a happy pregnancy for the next 7 months


----------



## babydeabreu

KayC said:


> I'm due on the 21st too, 9 weeks 3 days today. Very excited about the whole thing, considering DH and i have been trying for 3 yrs.
> 
> Have my first midwife appt this afternoon.
> 
> I have been worried sick i hope my little bean is growing ok i'm always so paranoid. Here's to a happy pregnancy for the next 7 months

snap and welcome kay :) 

iv got my appointment tomorrow at 12 :)

let us know how you got on this afternoon with the midwife :) do you know when your scan is? mine is the 8 of feb which is feeling like months away at the moment :happydance::happydance:

hope all goes well today and midwife is very helpful xxx


----------



## MrsB1

I haven't got any pictures as yet but my family bought us a digital camera, so when i've figured out how to use it and have some time etc will get some up, technology eh!

So happy for everyone here xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

babydeabreu said:


> tyandemsmummy said:
> 
> 
> When I was pg with my first, I WAS terrified, but my mum just kept reminding me that women go on to have second, third and fourth children so if it was that bad, no one would have more than one!
> 
> And as for being a good mum, I worry about that, I think anyone who IS a good mum does!
> 
> The other thing my mum said to me was that once you have a baby you never stop worrying, even when they are grown up, and I guess she is right, but its the best thing I have ever done, nothing compares to watching your baby achieve even the simplest things xxxx enjoy it xxxx
> 
> 
> ahh thats nice..if anyone was to know bout being a mum though it is you aytyandemsmummy :)
> 
> im so looking forward to all the future has to hold...just having a mc has made me even more scared that ill lose another and i think thats the most scarest thing in the world..always wanting to keep them safe..making sure there never get hurt.
> 
> i know im goner always be worried.....is this right is that right am i doing this wrong lol but the best thing is i just cant wait to see hes/her little face and know that baby is healthy and everything is ok. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks but I still worry about doing the right things!! I sometimes lose it and shout more than I should and I worry about spreading myself too thin but as long as the kids are happy, I must be doing something right, and the police and I aren't on first name terms ............... yet :rofl:

It will all fall into place when you meet your baby, and your heart will guide you xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

ok everyone im going on holiday day after tomorrow so im not goner be on here for a week. tomorrow im going to be running round like a headless chicken getting things sorted and packed...so probably want have time to pop ob here. 

ill be back on the 29th of august to tell you one - how the midwife booking in appointment went (which is tomorrow) two - how the holiday went and three - also will tell you how the flight was ect...being 9 and half weeks when i go im crapping myself that flight will hurt baby but doctor told me i should have nothing to worrie bout :)

fingers crossed i get there and back ok then :) 

keep updating your your selves on how your getting on and ill get right back to you soon as i get back.

wish you all joys and speak to you in a weeks time xxx

lyns x


----------



## mariedeery

I am due around the 13th pending scan on 3-2-10.


----------



## KA92

Did I tell you all?my edd changed to 28th!whooooooooooo!! Babydebreu omg have a good time and good luck! X


----------



## loobi

hi girls...

is anyone else getting a wee bit crampy on and off??? 
i am panicking , cos my sickness has calmed donw over the last 2 days too.... am hoping its only that the stageis passing...i cant really go by my last pregnancy , cos i got to 17 weeks, only really thinking that the only thing wrong was i wasnt growing as much as i should, only to find out my baby had died at 13 weeks , andi didnt know, so i am worrying at the slightest little thing

i actually was at a and e last week, cos i had mega pains that they thought was kidney stones, so they did me a scan, and we saw the little lovebundle and its heart flickering.... so all was well then...i have my booking in appointment at the clinic next wednesday, they will scan again that day.... ( i think they getting me in cos of hathappened last summer to us) ...btw it wasnt kidnet stones, they dont know what the pain was, but it seems to be gone now anyway

this is my 10th pregnancy, and i think after miscarriages at any stage and at any number, whether you have had one or 6 ..or even none at all, its hard to not worry... i just cant wait ( and hope ) to get to a stage where i can feel movement every day to reassure me..... fingers crossed we will all make our journey safely and happily...

babydebreau.. have a great holiday...

hello to everyone else.... 

lou
xxxxxx


----------



## loobi

oh hahah ihavent said my EDD...its 27th aug.... ( hopefully)


----------



## Archies Mummy

Awwww Loobi,

I cant imagine how stressed and worried u must feel, you have had a bad time of it, fingers crossed for you that this is it!! :hugs:

Am due around 4/5th of August. This will be my second pregnancy, but it doesnt stop me worrying about the slightest thing, lol.

XxX


----------



## KA92

hug loobi i know what you mean iv suffered two mcs and was sooo pertified of loosing this one too :(. Now my chance of mc has lowered(due to a medical condition im high risk) but its sticking. Iv set up milestones maybe youl find that easier to help?

iv still got some cramps its just the uterus strecthing me thinks :)

Congrats btw your due a day before me :)
x


----------



## loobi

morning girls.. how is everyone today????
its grey and miserable here and windy ...... 

i am not feeling brilliant today, my stomach isnt right ... i dunno... think i may go gp tomorrow tell him bout it, see what he says, although he int great, usually just chucks a prescription at you, so not sure if it willdo any good....

will keep you posted....

other thanthat not alot going on here really....

hope everyone is well
lou
xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Same here, grey and miserable, heating is either on too high or low and I keep adjusting it, feeling really crabby today, irritable and tired but can't sleep. I am 9 weeks today and I am fed up of being sicky and tied but with no bump.

I need to go to the shop and get some basics but really really can't be arsed; my skin is spotty and I feel HUGE :cry:

Ok, moan over, need some lunch so need to pull myself together and get in the kitchen, I'm feeling tomato soup coming on.....

Anyone else feeling narky today?

Nicki
xxxx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> my period was actually on the 7th so worked at 10 weeks, but after spending all week in hospital last week they dated me so im actuaaly a week behind and due on the 21st xx ticker now updated
> 
> oh is everything ok hun? why was you in hospital you and baby ok ?
> 
> so your due same as me wooohooo ill add you to my ticker :)
> 
> whens your baby scan? xClick to expand...

Sorry for late reply then addmitted me for Hyperemesis Gravidarum ( severve sickness) Which ended up me being severly dehydrated, I have had 3 scans already due to the problems, but my proper scan is on the 1st Feb 

xxx


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Hi Girls can i join also? 
Im due 6th Aug! Yey xxxx


----------



## bklove

Welcome Rachxbay1x!

Loobi- How are you feeling today? I definitly understand your reservations about posting and talking about the baby, i've been hesitant having 4 losses myself, but i'm all about celebrating every moment and we feel really good about this one. I do hope for the best for both of us! :hugs: and everyone for that matter. Grow babies grow!

Babydeabreu- my LMP was 11/13 and they just changed my EDD to August 20th instead of the 19th. My mom thinks its going to happen way earlier, but we'll see! 

drewtilley- I'm less nervous now that we've gotten over a huge milestone for us which was just the baby being in the right place and getting to a heartbeat. I'm also high risk, but the dr says once I get past the first tri this will pretty much be a "normal" pregnancy. What a blessing to hear that, so can't wait to cross that bridge. I'm still holding on and trusting God on this one though. You try not to be stressed though. :hugs:

Mrsb1- boobage is a plus! and i'm extatic you've gotten this far. 

tyandemsmummy- heat gets to in the car to, I usually have it on and have to open the window to, its a funky balance. 

Magik201- hope you feel better and the baby is doing well.

have a great day my august ladies! Oh, and i'm ok, saw baby yesterday, it has arms and legs, and doing well, exciting.


----------



## Mercy2

Hi there everyone! 
I havent been on for a while as I have had the busiest week ever! and its still not over yet lol. 

I have had a renewed surge in my morning noon and night sickness, but I managed a little dinner tonight so thats something. I had a scan this monday and my little devil wouldnt keep still, and the scan was vlurring due to a fault on the sceen, SO I get to go back in 2 weeks for a repeat YEY!! extra pics lol. 

Just a quick message to all other august mummys to be to say hi, hope everyones well, and I better get off now and read back through all the posts to catch up lol

Hugs 
Nikki


----------



## loobi

hi girls...
well, when i asked the other day , if anyone else was feeling crampy etc... i was worrying myself that it was something bad happening.... i ended up at the dr on friday and i have a kidney infection...he says no wonder i was feelng rough..... so..PHEW... hopefully everything with my love bundle is ok .. i go o see gynea on wednesday, for ante natal and the fact that they thin i may have prolapsed womb , so am hoping they wil be able to do something for that, whilst not endangering the pregnancy... my gp says its not a problem, but he is not gynae..so i ama bit concerned bout that...

willkeep you posted..
hope everyone is doing well

lou
xxxx


----------



## KA92

hello ladies

im so sorry i havnt been in recently :(

any news or updates form you all?

i got my 12 weeks scan date through its 17th feb il be 12+3 :D :happydance:

so nervous that theres gona be something wrong but if not then yay!

i hate being so scared and i hate being high risk :(

sorry for the moan im done now lol

xx


----------



## angels3..

Hey ladies can I join i'm due 17th aug my nan's bday x:baby:


----------



## KA92

welcome and conrgats :D soo good to see more august babies :L


----------



## tyandemsmummy

fantastic to read that so many of the worries have been dispelled :thumbup:

My sickness is nearly gone (and not a moment too soon) and have a teeny bump now, still sleeping loads but got my scan date - 12th feb and my midwife is coming to the house to see me on the 2nd. Can't wait!!!


----------



## KA92

omg i have a teeny bump too :thumbup:

awww wer so close together via scans im on 17th :)

im still so scared but im also excited :D got names picked now too :thumbup:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

hey! just stumbled on this thread, i'm also due 21st august :D
since yesterday i have definatley noticed a little bump coming along. 
i'm meeting with my midwife on wednesday so get to find out when i'll be getting my next scan!
i had a scan at 5w4d as they thought it may be ectopic, luckily isn't though :)
hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## KA92

heeelllooo :)

welcome :)

and congrats :)
xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

KA92 - we got names too! Can't wait for my scan :winkwink:


----------



## KA92

ooohhh wanna share?

me neither omg :D:D:D

il be hunting you down to find out how it went! :D


----------



## tiggy

Ooh can I join not had scan yet but MW reckons i due bout 22nd August.


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Hi Girlies just to update u all, we had our first scan yesterday and have a new due date of 9th August! We are so excited, it really was amazing to see our bubba on screen, he/she was curled up so small the sonographer had a job to measure him/her lol lol then all of a sudden he/she jumped a little..it was so sweet xxxx
Fingers crossed my sickness seems to be going now, hope all u ladies are feeling better as the weeks go on also xxxxxxxx
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Linz88

babydeabreu- we have the same Due date, =]


----------



## MrsB1

Hi ladies, just to update you, my due date is now 2nd August and not 5th. Baby was jumping about and seemed to be singing or shouting at us! Very emotional moment for me and hubby, and he's even taking me away for a dirty weekend tomorrow, i'm so excited, think i'll be asleep for most of it though to be honest!

Hope you're all ok and feeling better if you've been sicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey everyone im back from new york :) 

its great that you girls have been keeping your journey updated on here
how has everyone been?......hope you all are doing really well and baby been behaving themselves xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Linz88 said:


> babydeabreu- we have the same Due date, =]

hey linz welcome hun ...... looks like we got the same name as well :)

have you had your scan yetxx


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> hey everyone im back from new york :)
> 
> its great that you girls have been keeping your journey updated on here
> how has everyone been?......hope you all are doing really well and baby been behaving themselves xxxxxxxx

your back:happydance::happydance:did you have a good time and how are you feeling


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone im back from new york :)
> 
> its great that you girls have been keeping your journey updated on here
> how has everyone been?......hope you all are doing really well and baby been behaving themselves xxxxxxxx
> 
> your back:happydance::happydance:did you have a good time and how are you feelingClick to expand...

hey cla yup im back and feeling soooo drained that i need a holiday lol i had a brilliant time..new york is a completely different but lovely place to visit. 

how have you been? are you showing yet? i seem to be well showing at the moment and its wicked haha i feel like yeah im having a baby..look at my bump look at my bump lol 

are you still getting sickness? finding that you still cant eat as much and foods that you love you just dont have an appetite for ? i have craving for suga puffs lol xx


----------



## llsarahll

i think im due in august im not good at maths im 9 wks + 5 so i think late august for me confused tho lol


----------



## babydeabreu

llsarahll said:


> i think im due in august im not good at maths im 9 wks + 5 so i think late august for me confused tho lol

hi sarah

do you know roughly when you conceieved? if you click on one of the baby tickers and put in a rough conceieved date it will tell you when you due date is :)


----------



## llsarahll

im unsure of this aswell im hopeless lol


----------



## Justagirlxx

Woo Hoo Go Leo Babies :)

I'm due August 13th (Friday the 13th.. ugh lol)


----------



## KA92

llsarahll said:


> i think im due in august im not good at maths im 9 wks + 5 so i think late august for me confused tho lol

your due august 31st is your 9+5

only know this as my original edd was 30th aug, i was put two days forward making it 28th august..

so im three days ahead of you at 10+1 so your aug 31st/sept 1st

click on my ticker youl get a link thatl help you work out your edd :thumbup:

welcome back baby did you have a good time? what kinda things you get up to?

xx


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Ive been looking for one for ages I gave up.


----------



## llsarahll

KA92 said:


> llsarahll said:
> 
> 
> i think im due in august im not good at maths im 9 wks + 5 so i think late august for me confused tho lol
> 
> your due august 31st is your 9+5
> 
> only know this as my original edd was 30th aug, i was put two days forward making it 28th august..
> 
> so im three days ahead of you at 10+1 so your aug 31st/sept 1st
> 
> click on my ticker youl get a link thatl help you work out your edd :thumbup:
> 
> welcome back baby did you have a good time? what kinda things you get up to?
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Thanks alot ill go for the 31st august for my edd im crap at working these things out.

sarah xx:hugs:


----------



## llsarahll

also i made a lilypie counter like urs how to i attach it to my signature???


----------



## KA92

itl be your html one (the link on lillipie)

go to your profile, click customise preofile then on the left hand side find edit signature, copy and paste code from lillipie and save

youl have your ticker :)
x


----------



## llsarahll

right ive copied it over now trying to see if it worksss its not shown me anything when i clicked save?


----------



## llsarahll

ive done that and its not worked :(


----------



## KA92

i can see you ticker hun

though youv put 9 weeks 5 days tiwice

if you remove the 9+5 form the first bit?

or if you want i can make you one? and pm you it?


----------



## llsarahll

could you?? that would be great sorry for being so dumb lol thanks alot xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

wicked stuff sarah..bet that felt great putting your ticker up. i got well excited the first time i put my ticker up lol its like a small print to tell me everyday how far i am. nice one for helping sar out with the ticker ka :) 


hows you girls getting on? im getting well excited as iv got my first scan this friday..i sooooo cant wait. ill be 3 months (omg) 3months already? its going so quick..i remember being 4 weeks...and everyday my little bump is becoming more and more noticeable. i was shopping in tescos today and i noticed a pregnant woman..her bump was masive literally poking right out..she must of been like 7 months or so..but i was like to my hubby look at that ladies bump its HUGEEEE lol we both smiled and looked at my bump..i still cant believe theres a little life growing inside me..its amazing how life is formed and how the life inside me is where it all begins :) i no i no im being emotional lol xx


but dont you sometimes just want to scream how great it feels....xxx


----------



## llsarahll

hiya, yeah it was nice of KA to help me out my hormones r messing with my brain lol xxx

yeah its great to have my wee ticker something to remind me when my baby will get here xx although time is goin slow for me at the mo i cant wait til my 12 week scan in 2 weeks it feels ages away 

aww i hope it all goes well at ur scan xx its great seein the baby on the screen and i cant wait for my bump too


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I got mine next Friday, 12th, so excited!!!!


----------



## philly1982

As our august babies are growing i just wondered if things are starting to become normal now. I am starting to feel better than i was, still get the growing pains in my tummy but the sickness feeling is easing up. Is anyone else starting to feel the same? I try not to worry as bub has come this far so now bubs a fighter but i can help thinking 'what if'. I think i'm still gona be like this when i'm 30+ wks!!! lol xxx


----------



## KA92

your scans are all so early mines the 17th!!! :(

i have my iccle bumpy already(probs bloat but shhst :rofl)

and anytime sar lol i cant work the basics on here, should witness me tryingf to post something other than words :haha:
yeah philly i know what you mean...im finding it hard to keep positive atm cos i know my risks are os high but then again id rather have good memories of this baby than have a pregnancy full of worry :(

:hugs: i bet itl feel real when your bub starts kicking :thumbup:
xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I feel fine now, except still a narky cowbag lol

Sickness gone, skin improving (had acne like an unwashed teenager the first few weeks) and hair getting thicker, so its all good.

Have a bump, mind you, my backside has one too :rofl: and I am still sleeping a lot, got my first midwife appointment (at home) this thursday so will hear the heartbeat woop woop!


----------



## bklove

Yea my acne isn't as bad, and coming off this steriod i'm not as hungry and thristy. Still battling the periods of tiredness, and some indigestion, still gasey to, but I love it all...for the most part:) My next scan isn't till..oh wait I think its next week, it is! Which is great because it seems like its been way to long and I just want to see my rump shaker again and know its ok. I believe it is, but I still get those crazy thoughts to, you just hear so many crazy stories. But God is good, and this is all of our season.


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone im back from new york :)
> 
> its great that you girls have been keeping your journey updated on here
> how has everyone been?......hope you all are doing really well and baby been behaving themselves xxxxxxxx
> 
> your back:happydance::happydance:did you have a good time and how are you feelingClick to expand...
> 
> hey cla yup im back and feeling soooo drained that i need a holiday lol i had a brilliant time..new york is a completely different but lovely place to visit.
> 
> how have you been? are you showing yet? i seem to be well showing at the moment and its wicked haha i feel like yeah im having a baby..look at my bump look at my bump lol
> 
> are you still getting sickness? finding that you still cant eat as much and foods that you love you just dont have an appetite for ? i have craving for suga puffs lol xxClick to expand...

im glad you are ok and you had a great time. we went to disneyland florida in october and it took us weeks to get back to normal it was that draining.
im fine ive got my scan today iam looking forward to it but iam really scared i just dont want anything to be wrong. as for my bump oh my god everybody as noticed .the way iam going at 4 months iam going to be bigger then i was when i had rian.
i feel well at the moment, i just want to sleep but thats nothing new:dohh:
i still dont seem to have much of an appetite but i have to eat because it makes me feel bad if i dont.
i bet you cant wait for you scan only a few days left:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla - goodluck with your scan hun...im sure everything will be fine. you have come this far and everything has been fine for you..hope it all goes well and seeing the baby makes you cry :) 

iv just realised the 8th is actually next monday do'h :dohh: lol it seems baby is getting the best of us..i think so differently and forget so much..yesterday whiles i was unpacking my shopping i sat down leaving the fridge and freezer open. pete got up saying lyn why u left the doors open...i swear down i shut them but hey im pregnant iv lost my damn mind hahaha

cla i know what you mean bout getting back to normal..its 3 days since iv been back from newyork and im absolutly drained and need a couple of days off to recover haha 

the flight was ok..7 and a bit hours on plane there which was cool as we watched two films which killed time...but on the way home the flight was totally horrible...as we was sitting waiting to set off the engine decided to cut out leaving the plane in total darkness for bout a minute. the pilot tell us there a technical fault with one of the engine but have back up so not to worrie(NOT WORRIE) are you crazy lol all the way home everytime there was wind and the plane was to move up and down due to turbulance i shat myself lol :haha:


but other than that i had such a great holiday :)

Philly - im starting to feel a little bit better ..sickness is still here just not as bad..havent really got my appetite back yet. but hey atleast its a good sign i hope that babys still alive and kicking whooop whoop xx

hope your scan goes well cla let us know soon as you get back xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KA92

aqwww glad you had a good time :)
x


----------



## babydeabreu

KA92 said:


> aqwww glad you had a good time :)
> x

thanks KA :)

how you getting on? :hugs: x


----------



## babydeabreu

is any one using any creams for there skin? my face has got alot better but these spots are just getting to much. at the moment im trying to use perfume free creams like e45 just to help clear my skin up and it seem to be working...and drinking plenty of water :) 

is anyone else having skin problems?


----------



## KA92

babydeabreu said:


> KA92 said:
> 
> 
> aqwww glad you had a good time :)
> x
> 
> thanks KA :)
> 
> how you getting on? :hugs: xClick to expand...

im fine thanks you? :)

iv posted a pic of my mini bloat bump ill see if itl come up on here..id lvoe to see how we all look now :) 
https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz311/Kimmeeee10/IMG000007.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

ahhhh look at you and your little bump..thats so cool :)

my bump starts really low down...ill see if i can sort a picture out and put it up on here. 

does it seem to be more real for you now? evertime i look in the mirror and see bump growing it gets more and more more real :)


----------



## KA92

kind of

but still so scared, even more so cos its obvious now :)

x


----------



## bklove

cla- positive vibes- your scan will go well, just as it should.
KA- my bump is similar to yours. Looking forward to it getting bigger, and it not being bloat!

Today i'm tired and out of it. Been up and down all day and gave blood 2x's today so I think thats making it worse. Ate well today though:) but its definitly time for a nap.


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove - im feeling that way to day..i think holiday is finally catching up with me. iv just cant seem to get a good night sleep. Now im at work feeling like a slug that can just about move lol 

has everyone told there work/boss yet? my boss knows but no one else in my work place does...do you think i should tell them or wait till after my scan on monday? 

i got home from work yesterday and my hubs said he has told hes work colleagues and i was a little upset as we both agreed we was going to wait till after scan..but he was talking bout holiday and just came out with oh and lyns 11 weeks pregnant lol im happy he told them but he hasnt even told hes mum yet let alown work mates. arghh pregnancy hormones lol


----------



## cla

hope everybdy is ok. my scan went great, we saw everything :happydance::happydance:i cant believe how big it is compared to my sons scan which makes me think it will be a big one:dohh: they said the cyst has gone thankgod so hopefully i wont spot anymore and they have put me 6 days a head so iam due on the 11th august. just a quick question how do i change my sig thing:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> hope everybdy is ok. my scan went great, we saw everything :happydance::happydance:i cant believe how big it is compared to my sons scan which makes me think it will be a big one:dohh: they said the cyst has gone thankgod so hopefully i wont spot anymore and they have put me 6 days a head so iam due on the 11th august. just a quick question how do i change my sig thing:dohh:

oh cla thats wicked hunnie :) :happydance: did you get any scan pictures to put up on here? 

whoop whoop im over the moon for you...bet it was so emotional seeing bean...did you hear babys heartbeat? 

to change your ticker...you'll have to re-do another one. just take out your old one and replace it with the new one. put your new due date 11/08/2010 in the ticker then copy it in your user CP at the top left hand side...in your signature hun :happydance: :hugs: x


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybdy is ok. my scan went great, we saw everything :happydance::happydance:i cant believe how big it is compared to my sons scan which makes me think it will be a big one:dohh: they said the cyst has gone thankgod so hopefully i wont spot anymore and they have put me 6 days a head so iam due on the 11th august. just a quick question how do i change my sig thing:dohh:
> 
> oh cla thats wicked hunnie :) :happydance: did you get any scan pictures to put up on here?
> 
> whoop whoop im over the moon for you...bet it was so emotional seeing bean...did you hear babys heartbeat?
> 
> to change your ticker...you'll have to re-do another one. just take out your old one and replace it with the new one. put your new due date 11/08/2010 in the ticker then copy it in your user CP at the top left hand side...in your signature hun :happydance: :hugs: xClick to expand...

ive got a pic but i havent got a clue how to put it on, can i get it off my phone to put on. when i saw it i was so happy i cant believe how much it had grown in 6 weeks. we took rian and the bloody school moaned because i took him out early.they have gone and said they want my hospital letters to prove iam going to the hospital. so i told them i was having a scan and one of the moms overheard me , the thing is i havent told anybody so i bet it will get around the school like a bug lol. if they think iam taking my letters in they can go and f**k. the babys legs were everywhere, there was a great pic if we wanted to know what the sex was. we didnt hear the heartbeat seeing it was enough:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

> ive got a pic but i havent got a clue how to put it on, can i get it off my phone to put on. when i saw it i was so happy i cant believe how much it had grown in 6 weeks. we took rian and the bloody school moaned because i took him out early.they have gone and said they want my hospital letters to prove iam going to the hospital. so i told them i was having a scan and one of the moms overheard me , the thing is i havent told anybody so i bet it will get around the school like a bug lol. if they think iam taking my letters in they can go and f**k. the babys legs were everywhere, there was a great pic if we wanted to know what the sex was. we didnt hear the heartbeat seeing it was enough:happydance:


Oh i wana see baby pic lol have you got a phone lead that plugs in to your pc? most phones come with a usb lead!! if you do then u can upload from you phone...other wize you can send your pic via e-mail from your phone to your email adress :)

regards to rians school...i think to take a child out of school you do need a letter to do so other wize the school can get you in to trouble. but just shove the letter up there arse and walk away so then they cant do diddleysquat to you :)

i bet it was so cool to see baby kicking and wiggerling everywhere...you have an active baby...rians goner have a little baby sister/brother to play with..i bet hes excited as well :)

xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hi all 

Really new to this but saw that you are also due on the 21st aug same as I and wouldnt apreciate talking to someone who is going through the same things that I am going throgh too :)


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> ive got a pic but i havent got a clue how to put it on, can i get it off my phone to put on. when i saw it i was so happy i cant believe how much it had grown in 6 weeks. we took rian and the bloody school moaned because i took him out early.they have gone and said they want my hospital letters to prove iam going to the hospital. so i told them i was having a scan and one of the moms overheard me , the thing is i havent told anybody so i bet it will get around the school like a bug lol. if they think iam taking my letters in they can go and f**k. the babys legs were everywhere, there was a great pic if we wanted to know what the sex was. we didnt hear the heartbeat seeing it was enough:happydance:
> 
> 
> Oh i wana see baby pic lol have you got a phone lead that plugs in to your pc? most phones come with a usb lead!! if you do then u can upload from you phone...other wize you can send your pic via e-mail from your phone to your email adress :)
> 
> regards to rians school...i think to take a child out of school you do need a letter to do so other wize the school can get you in to trouble. but just shove the letter up there arse and walk away so then they cant do diddleysquat to you :)
> 
> i bet it was so cool to see baby kicking and wiggerling everywhere...you have an active baby...rians goner have a little baby sister/brother to play with..i bet hes excited as well :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

i think i have done it
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

goldielocks said:


> Hi all
> 
> Really new to this but saw that you are also due on the 21st aug same as I and wouldnt apreciate talking to someone who is going through the same things that I am going throgh too :)

well hello goldie :)

your more than welcome to join me...21st of august is baby buddie :happydance: 

how you feeling? how you been getting on? have you had your scan yet? is this your first? woohooo congratulations xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a pic but i havent got a clue how to put it on, can i get it off my phone to put on. when i saw it i was so happy i cant believe how much it had grown in 6 weeks. we took rian and the bloody school moaned because i took him out early.they have gone and said they want my hospital letters to prove iam going to the hospital. so i told them i was having a scan and one of the moms overheard me , the thing is i havent told anybody so i bet it will get around the school like a bug lol. if they think iam taking my letters in they can go and f**k. the babys legs were everywhere, there was a great pic if we wanted to know what the sex was. we didnt hear the heartbeat seeing it was enough:happydance:
> 
> 
> Oh i wana see baby pic lol have you got a phone lead that plugs in to your pc? most phones come with a usb lead!! if you do then u can upload from you phone...other wize you can send your pic via e-mail from your phone to your email adress :)
> 
> regards to rians school...i think to take a child out of school you do need a letter to do so other wize the school can get you in to trouble. but just shove the letter up there arse and walk away so then they cant do diddleysquat to you :)
> 
> i bet it was so cool to see baby kicking and wiggerling everywhere...you have an active baby...rians goner have a little baby sister/brother to play with..i bet hes excited as well :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i think i have done itClick to expand...

wicked pic i knew you'll do it :)

arghh guess what cla your going to be a mummy whoop whoop lol :happydance: xx


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a pic but i havent got a clue how to put it on, can i get it off my phone to put on. when i saw it i was so happy i cant believe how much it had grown in 6 weeks. we took rian and the bloody school moaned because i took him out early.they have gone and said they want my hospital letters to prove iam going to the hospital. so i told them i was having a scan and one of the moms overheard me , the thing is i havent told anybody so i bet it will get around the school like a bug lol. if they think iam taking my letters in they can go and f**k. the babys legs were everywhere, there was a great pic if we wanted to know what the sex was. we didnt hear the heartbeat seeing it was enough:happydance:
> 
> 
> Oh i wana see baby pic lol have you got a phone lead that plugs in to your pc? most phones come with a usb lead!! if you do then u can upload from you phone...other wize you can send your pic via e-mail from your phone to your email adress :)
> 
> regards to rians school...i think to take a child out of school you do need a letter to do so other wize the school can get you in to trouble. but just shove the letter up there arse and walk away so then they cant do diddleysquat to you :)
> 
> i bet it was so cool to see baby kicking and wiggerling everywhere...you have an active baby...rians goner have a little baby sister/brother to play with..i bet hes excited as well :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i think i have done itClick to expand...
> 
> wicked pic i knew you'll do it :)
> 
> arghh guess what cla your going to be a mummy whoop whoop lol :happydance: xxClick to expand...

i got there in the end. i cant wait till you have yours so can have a nosey at bubba:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

haha me to hun...soon as i have the scan ill let you know how it goes :) 

not long now...only 6 days which feels like months lol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla iv just noticed your nearly 13 weeks omg your nearly going in to second tri..i didnt realise you was that far ahead of me haha xx


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla iv just noticed your nearly 13 weeks omg your nearly going in to second tri..i didnt realise you was that far ahead of me haha xx

didnt i say they put me 6 days ahead. im not going overthere yet. ill wait a bit longer


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> cla iv just noticed your nearly 13 weeks omg your nearly going in to second tri..i didnt realise you was that far ahead of me haha xx
> 
> didnt i say they put me 6 days ahead. im not going overthere yet. ill wait a bit longerClick to expand...

no dont go stay here where its warm lol :hugs: xx


----------



## KA92

hey girlies

just to update you all that i had bleeding today went to EPU where unfortunetly they couldnt find babys heartbeat

iv to rest and go back in a few days, hopefully thursday and find out then wheter or not im suffering my third miscarriage 

hope everyone is okay wishing you all the best if i dont come back :) :Thumbup:

thanks for being my buddies :)
xx


----------



## sjminimac

KA92 said:


> hey girlies
> 
> just to update you all that i had bleeding today went to EPU where unfortunetly they couldnt find babys heartbeat
> 
> iv to rest and go back in a few days, hopefully thursday and find out then wheter or not im suffering my third miscarriage
> 
> hope everyone is okay wishing you all the best if i dont come back :) :Thumbup:
> 
> thanks for being my buddies :)
> xx

Oh KA92, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. Keep us informed xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

KA92 said:


> hey girlies
> 
> just to update you all that i had bleeding today went to EPU where unfortunetly they couldnt find babys heartbeat
> 
> iv to rest and go back in a few days, hopefully thursday and find out then wheter or not im suffering my third miscarriage
> 
> hope everyone is okay wishing you all the best if i dont come back :) :Thumbup:
> 
> thanks for being my buddies :)
> xx

oh know ka thats horrible news..im hoping they cant find babies heartbeat because your still at early stages....

wil you be getting a scan to see if they can find baby? 

im praying to god that this isnt a mc and that its just a fluke. thinking of you hun..please let m,e know what happeneds on thursday. 


can you not got a&e? when i was having a mc i went straight to a&e and they gave me a scan with in a couple of hours? why dont you go now and save some sanity? 

lots and lots of hugs sweetness xxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

iv been sent home ot rest...

to be honest i think they didnt scan me simply because iv had two previous mcs

when i walked in a nurse who dealt wiuth me and baby t said "oh its you...again!"

the bleedings weared off considerably now really light so just resting atm theyr waiting to see if i pass a clot either today or tomorrow...however im gona go back tomorrow and demand they scan me because i just want to know! i need to know!

i didnt even think to ask for a scan i was so panicked and upset :cry:

thanks girlies i hope you dont mind me popping in and out :) sorry to kinda rian on your happiness :(

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

KA92 said:


> iv been sent home ot rest...
> 
> to be honest i think they didnt scan me simply because iv had two previous mcs
> 
> when i walked in a nurse who dealt wiuth me and baby t said "oh its you...again!"
> 
> the bleedings weared off considerably now really light so just resting atm theyr waiting to see if i pass a clot either today or tomorrow...however im gona go back tomorrow and demand they scan me because i just want to know! i need to know!
> 
> i didnt even think to ask for a scan i was so panicked and upset :cry:
> 
> thanks girlies i hope you dont mind me popping in and out :) sorry to kinda rian on your happiness :(
> 
> xx


no dont you dare Apologize sweet...im glad your here talking to us about it. this is not the sort of thing you can go through on your own. you must be in bits and so scared that your having another mc. i cant believe your nurse said to you "oh its you" the cheeeky cow she has no right to talk to you like that..you should complain..i no i would. its hard as it is going through stuff like this let alone a nurse making you feel worse. :growlmad:

how are you feeling this morning..is the blood going look lighter? im so hoping its just a bleed and thats all. when your minds everywhere and your worried you dont think straight...but i would demand a scan as you have rights to have one regardless if yourve had 2 or 6 mc...please let me know how you get on and please try go to a&e :( tell them yourve had 2 mc already and shwoing signs that you might be having one....let them check you and tell them you need a scan. xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## philly1982

I truly hope everything goes well at your scan hun. I've heard alot of women cant find a heart beat until they go back a few days later they see one. Lets hope yours is the same story! xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

philly1982 said:


> I truly hope everything goes well at your scan hun. I've heard alot of women cant find a heart beat until they go back a few days later they see one. Lets hope yours is the same story! xxxx

i agree with you philly - i really hope shes ok and the scan shows baby alive and kicking. i really do :)

so many women on here are going through a horrible mc id hate to see yet another one. ka is so great i really hope that everything works out for the best :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## cla

KA92 said:


> hey girlies
> 
> just to update you all that i had bleeding today went to EPU where unfortunetly they couldnt find babys heartbeat
> 
> iv to rest and go back in a few days, hopefully thursday and find out then wheter or not im suffering my third miscarriage
> 
> hope everyone is okay wishing you all the best if i dont come back :) :Thumbup:
> 
> thanks for being my buddies :)
> xx

i really hope everything is ok hun. my thoughts are with you:hugs:


----------



## becks

Hi Ladies, I went for my dating scan yesterday and baby is due on he 27th Aug...im sooooo excited! Hope that you are all well!!!! xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

becks said:


> Hi Ladies, I went for my dating scan yesterday and baby is due on he 27th Aug...im sooooo excited! Hope that you are all well!!!! xxxx

hey becks thats great news...bet your gettingn more and more excited going to be a mummy :) xlxxx


ka92 -kim im really sorry to hear bout your news babe..i really hope your ok and got great support round you. let me knoe if you ever wana talk :)

wish you back here very very soon xx:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

woohooo i cant wait for my scan on monday..seeing all these baby scans..i really hope my scan goes well and that baby is alive and healthy :)

cant believe im nearly 3 months..it seems to be going so quick and bump its looking more and more noticable. theres so many negative and worrie post its starting to make me Paranoid whys everyone getting so negative?


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I'm not negative :winkwink: I am sat watching American Idol whilst waiting for the widwife!!! :thumbup:

Gonna hear the heartbeat in the next 2 hours :bunny:

Although it does seem there are lots of sad updates lately and my heart goes out to everyone who is worried or had bad news :hug:


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> I'm not negative :winkwink: I am sat watching American Idol whilst waiting for the widwife!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna hear the heartbeat in the next 2 hours :bunny:
> 
> Although it does seem there are lots of sad updates lately and my heart goes out to everyone who is worried or had bad news :hug:


wow let us know how you get on tyandemsmummy...hearing babies heartbeat sounds like such an amzing thing. 

how it goes well xxx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Well....didn't hear it, but, midwife said she would try if we wanted but as we have a scan next week, we decided to wait, just in case she couldn't find it and then I'd panic.

She gave me loads of info and just need to wait for my 20 weeks scan appt now, after my scan next Friday. Can't wait for that!!!!!

I was :sleep: when she got here! but she was very nice and I now have a whole load of vouchers for free stuff, we LOVE free stuff lol :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> Well....didn't hear it, but, midwife said she would try if we wanted but as we have a scan next week, we decided to wait, just in case she couldn't find it and then I'd panic.
> 
> She gave me loads of info and just need to wait for my 20 weeks scan appt now, after my scan next Friday. Can't wait for that!!!!!
> 
> I was :sleep: when she got here! but she was very nice and I now have a whole load of vouchers for free stuff, we LOVE free stuff lol :happydance:

aww yeah i think i would panic if i didnt hear babyheart beat.. atleast you got your scan next week :) what day you got it on? mines on monday next week woohoo lol :happydance:

when i saw widwife 2 weeks ago she gave me a whole folder full of stuff..had books,leaflets,vouchers and loadz of stuff i can sign up and get free stuff... which i got through the door yesterday..was a baby blanket and a stuff on breastfeeding..i totally love free stuff and information to do with baby. its get so exciting sitting there reading for hours loadz of stuff on baby.

i love it when you reach another week and get to read up on how baby is doing how far he/she has grown.. i got 2 more days then i can read up on 12 weeks yoohoo im nearly 26 years old and i act likke such a big kid at things like this lol i love it. :) x


----------



## sjminimac

I have a private scan next Friday at 11+6 so will let you know how that goes on....am sooooooooo excited (and a little bit nervous, although hubby keeps pointing out that I have nothing to make me nervous...no bleeding/cramps etc so all should be well!) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I have a private scan next Friday at 11+6 so will let you know how that goes on....am sooooooooo excited (and a little bit nervous, although hubby keeps pointing out that I have nothing to make me nervous...no bleeding/cramps etc so all should be well!) xx


hey sjminimac where have you been...havent seen you in ages. :dohh::hugs:

you been ok? bet you looking forward to scan :happydance: mines on monday and im feeling just as nerves as you :) its like even though nothings wrong well got no bleeding or pain ect i still feel like the scans goner show a no baby lol i just hope im not paranoid and baby is there with its pop belly all healthy and growing :)

make sure u keep me updated babe be real nice to hear that everythings going well for you :) xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

Hey pretty lady, I've been around just haven't always posted - there's been so much sad news, poor KA92! How have you been? You feeling good? :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh you been hiding eh :)

yeah was sad to hear bout kim not the best news to hear from someone isit :( just hope shes got good friends and support round her :)

ime im doing well just nervers for monday..the more and more monday gets closer the more im thinking hope babies in there well and healthy...i dont even no why im dreading that its goner be an empty sack ;$ im starting get soo hungry as my appetite has gone and food just dont come in to mind to eat..so im having snacks to keep me awake lol 

so hows everything going for you...hubby been good to you? everything else going well? xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Have you signed up for tesco and sainsburys baby clubs? Tesco you get a £30 gift set free and sainsburys is a £10 one for free, not bad methinks! Got my bounty pack today, and earlier this week ot the aptimil and cow&gate freebies through the post - I'm the freebie queen lol

My scan is next friday and 2 of our kids on a TD (teacher development) day so will be coming with us, they are sooooo excited!

I read all the bumpf too; even tho I know most of it like the back of my hand, you'd think I was pg for the first time again :lol:


----------



## bklove

You ladies are writing up a storm, been away for like 2 days and had to go back like 3 pages! 

KA92 my fingers are crossed for you. Its already promising if its different from the other times. I hope you did get your scan today and thinks are ok. :hug: 

babydeabreu- I did tell ppl at my job who asked as my face is pretty plum and my tummy is showing, mostly when I eat. I told my closer coworkers just last week just because I knew they were speculating to. Have you decided to tell anyone else or still waiting? I would've loved to have waited longer, but at the same time its great being able to share in the excitement with people a bit. 

cla- glad scan went well. They can tell the sex at this stage? I can't wait till my next scan, but it'll be here in a jiffy at the rate time seems to be flying. I have to wait next Thursday.


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy - i signed up for tescos but i havent yet got nothing through the door :( i want a freeee £30 gift bag..gimmy gimmy gimmy lol i havent done sainsburys but i shall do now hahaha i also love good freebeeees who doesnt? :happydance::happydance:

how exciting that your scan is next friday i bet you cant wait :coffee::coffee:

bklove - well hello hunnie nice to see you still alive :) isnt it just so much fun telling people after so long of keeping shut haha i told my best friend yesterday and my boss 2 weeks ago but other than that no one till after the scan WHICH IS MONDAY WOOOHOO i cant wait i cant wait lol 

how you been feeling though? you still feeling sick and tired with lack of appetite? i get sooooooo hungru but just cant seem to eat food that i want to eat. its like iv been Poisoned and got no taste lol 

i really hope the scan goes well so that i can tell people close to me because im bursting with joy :kiss::hugs::happydance: xx


----------



## bklove

Food and me get along great:) Fatigue has been issue, especially tu&wed of this week. But wed I went to the gym and I don't know if that made a difference but Thursday was more bareable and today so far i'm doing well. I've been hot alot lately to, anyone else have over heating issues?

babyd- your scan is right around the corner, exciting! Sorry your taste buds are funky. It's so interesting how pregnancy effects people.


----------



## babydeabreu

how was the gym for you? i cant imagen going gym id propably full alseep on the treadmill lol im looking in to going swimming soon...im been told its really good for you when pregnant....couple of my mates went simming when they was preg and said its so great on your body.. so im just looking bout at the moment cos most swimming pools round here are saying you gota join there gym..:(

bklove - thanks lot im so excited but so nervers to..i no what to expect but then agaiun i dont because iv never seen a baby on sceen inside me lol 

iv been getting hot cold hot cold all day..one time im wanting to strip then the other time im ready to dress up like an eskimo lol


----------



## tyandemsmummy

We have aquanatal classes here on a wednesday so gonna go to that; they have a trained midwife as the instructor so its really safe, can't wait!


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> We have aquanatal classes here on a wednesday so gonna go to that; they have a trained midwife as the instructor so its really safe, can't wait!

i wana come :(


----------



## tyandemsmummy

There is an NCT sale here in March too; anyone ever been to one? I hear you can get some really good stuff but the queues are awful!


----------



## babydeabreu

whats an nct sale?


----------



## tyandemsmummy

National Childbirth Trust nearly new sale, they have them all over the country and its parents selling nearly new baby stuff. Might be worth checking the website to see if there is one near you and going to have a look, I've heard they are really really good.


----------



## babydeabreu

cool i love thing like that. iv never heard of that trust but sound realy interesting :)

i might see if my brother want to get rid of anystuff as he 1 girl and 1 boy...if not then iv got loads to get wooohooo lol


----------



## KA92

hey

just to say thank you all for your good luck etc

went in on wednesday morning the baby hadnt grown past 9+5

i wish you all the very very best thank you so much for being with me in this :)

good luck ladies :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## cla

KA92 said:


> hey
> 
> just to say thank you all for your good luck etc
> 
> went in on wednesday morning the baby hadnt grown past 9+5
> 
> i wish you all the very very best thank you so much for being with me in this :)
> 
> good luck ladies :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

iam so sorry hun. you are in my thoughts


----------



## cla

babydeabreu good luck with your scan tomorrow. what time is it:happydance::happydance: i cant wait to see the pic


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing:happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> hows everybody doing:happydance:

Hey! I'm good thanks, just popped on to see how baby deabreau's scan went - am V. excited for her!


How are you?


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hows everybody doing:happydance:
> 
> Hey! I'm good thanks, just popped on to see how baby deabreau's scan went - am V. excited for her!
> 
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

im great just bloody cold i cant wait for the warmer weather. i keep popping in to see if baby deabreaus has posted her little bundle of joy yet. do you know what time the scan was


----------



## sjminimac

Hi, No not sure of the time, just keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to meeting her little one! x


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh wow sorry ladies i didnt realise you all didnt no what time my scan was.... sorry that was naughty of me :)

soo where do i start!....

well we got to the hospital all excited nervers and just anxious to see baby as you all was...But guess what the stupid unprofessional midwife did? she messup my dates.. our midwife had booked my scan date send me a letter for today at 11 am right? so we get there for it being the wrong date :( its actually this friday..

we was soooo gutted and pissed because they dont even do scans on a monday but yet our midwife booked us in..she should know that they dont do scans on monday right??? 

anywayz it was booked for this friday but we got a date boooked for thursday instead so its not all bad...its just very frustrating because i was soooo loooking forward to seeing him/her...so now iv gotter wait another 3 days arghhh lol 


but other than that im great :)

x


----------



## babydeabreu

KA92 said:


> hey
> 
> just to say thank you all for your good luck etc
> 
> went in on wednesday morning the baby hadnt grown past 9+5
> 
> i wish you all the very very best thank you so much for being with me in this :)
> 
> good luck ladies :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

hey kim...im toally gutted for you hun. i really hope your doing ok and that you got alot of love and support round you :) :hugs::hugs::kiss:

if you need to talk you no where i am xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

Ah hun that's really annoying! Did you ring her and tell her you have an entire forum full of pregnant ladies waiting to meet your little one?!?!?!?!

Seriously, I'm sorry hat happened, but at least you don't have to wait til Friday xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Ah hun that's really annoying! Did you ring her and tell her you have an entire forum full of pregnant ladies waiting to meet your little one?!?!?!?!
> 
> Seriously, I'm sorry hat happened, but at least you don't have to wait til Friday xxx

hahaha no but i should have :dohh: 

its cool though just thought is was bad that the midwife didnt no the facts from the hospital..surely she should have init? :dohh: silly mo 

its not fridays babe its thursday at 2 oclock :hugs::hugs: 

now iv gotter ask my boss for another day off this week which means another day for him to moan...:happydance::happydance: oh well short week for me lol x


----------



## tyandemsmummy

But on the plus side, mine is friday at 11 too!!!!!


----------



## bklove

:hug: KA, i've given you a few already but I know you need as many as you can get. 

Babyd, i'm sorry she messed up like that, she could've done better. Glad you atleast get to go Thursday, like me! Fingers crossed for us both. 
The gym was cool, wanted to go today but got home to late, I actually had more energy the next day which was a plus. I may look into some sort of water something when the summer gets here, will be a great way to cool down and help the body. Don't think there is a pool close by though, we'll see. 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> ohh wow sorry ladies i didnt realise you all didnt no what time my scan was.... sorry that was naughty of me :)
> 
> soo where do i start!....
> 
> well we got to the hospital all excited nervers and just anxious to see baby as you all was...But guess what the stupid unprofessional midwife did? she messup my dates.. our midwife had booked my scan date send me a letter for today at 11 am right? so we get there for it being the wrong date :( its actually this friday..
> 
> we was soooo gutted and pissed because they dont even do scans on a monday but yet our midwife booked us in..she should know that they dont do scans on monday right???
> 
> anywayz it was booked for this friday but we got a date boooked for thursday instead so its not all bad...its just very frustrating because i was soooo loooking forward to seeing him/her...so now iv gotter wait another 3 days arghhh lol
> 
> 
> but other than that im great :)
> 
> x

i had been waiting allday to see the picture, your midwife sounds abit of a muppit cant believe she can cock somthing like that up. not long till thursday:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla - bit of a muppet is an understatment..after working there 10 years you would have thought she would no what days the hospital have scan date on..doh silly mo mo lol 

bklove what times your scan booked? 

Sjminimac - sorry you waiting so long for me to come on..i thought i told everyone what time it was ment to be :) 

friday will fly by..soon as iv come on and shown the pic(if everything goes right) then just think yours is the day after :) woohooo

not long now....wednesday tomorrow then finish work at 12 on thursday which will be the longest half day in my life lol 

hope everyones feeling ok today xx


----------



## babydeabreu

woohoo nearly nearly scan date..i want tomorrow to hurry up :)

im 12 weeks and 4 days and still havent seen baby..i really hope everythings ok tomorrow and that baby is ok :)


----------



## cla

not long left you and the little bump will be fine, i cant wait to see the pics. 
oh ive gone up a box:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

Yay for your scan babydeabreu! :)

Yay for going up a box cla! :)

I'm back in work today after 2 days off sick with 'morning noon and night' sickness :)
It's my scan on Friday too, so cannot wait! 2 more sleeps! xxx


----------



## cla

i cant wait to see all these scan pics:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohoo cla's gone up a box up a box..i cant belive your 14 weeks :O its going soooo quick :) babies lookin big xx

Sjminimac - not long for friday..what times yours?


ok weve been talking for ages now...like 3/4 months ...whats everyones names lol

mines lynsey :)


----------



## cla

im claire


----------



## sjminimac

It's at 1pm.

My name is Sarah-Jane, or SJ for short xxx


----------



## cla

:hi:lynsey and sarah jane


----------



## babydeabreu

oooh thats better ..elloo claire and sarah :hi::hi:

:bike: :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Question for you girls...are you still taking folic acid? humm


----------



## cla

i was just wondering when you were going to start using strecth mark cream. you think i should know with this being my second. i think iam going to be a lot bigger this time:wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

hummm i started bout 4 weeks ago hun....they say start using it as soon as..to provent your skin from itching which is when the skin starts to stretch. i use it soon as i get out the bath....once a day :)


----------



## sjminimac

Still taking folic acid when I remember, and am using cocoa butter body cream when I get out of the bath - although I already have loads of stretch marks from yo-yo weight :( xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Still taking folic acid when I remember, and am using cocoa butter body cream when I get out of the bath - although I already have loads of stretch marks from yo-yo weight :( xx

pretty much the same as me then sar. iv got stretch marks from yo yo weight which hence is why im using the cream already to try provent anymore :wacko: there white at the moment to im hoping using this cream will help to keep it that way!!!

the fun side of pregnancy = stretch marks woohooo lol


----------



## cla

I'm bloody leaving it to late then, trust me. I have a couple on my side but that wasn't from rian. I didn't get any with him thankgod but u couldn't tell I was pregnant I just had a poge, but he was only tiny 4lb 8oz so that's why


----------



## babydeabreu

id better to be safe than sorry..so i use coco butter and some other stretch mark cream am much as i can...the sooner i can help them form showing the better in my eyes. id hate for the ones iv got now to get anyworse :( 

cream me up scotty lol


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies :)

how we all doing today? iv got 5 hours till my scan woohoooo lol i dont no if im excited nerves scared worried or if im over thinking things lol i just hope they dont turn around and say oh its not today its next week because then i really will be angry and in really will sit inside the scanning room and not move till i get seen to haha lol 

good luck sammy hope everything goes well for you today xx


----------



## sammynashley

hiya hun, 

i hope everything goes well for you today i've only got 40mins until i leave for the hospital!!, i even had butterflies in my stomach when i was half awake it was that bad morning sickness starts lol, what time is your scan hun??? how you feeling today? xxx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev235pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

How exciting!!! Good luck to everyone having scans today, let me know how you get on. Only 1 more sleep til mine!!! :) :) :) xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hiya hun,
> 
> i hope everything goes well for you today i've only got 40mins until i leave for the hospital!!, i even had butterflies in my stomach when i was half awake it was that bad morning sickness starts lol, what time is your scan hun??? how you feeling today? xxx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev235pf___.png

oh wow god i bet your craping your self lol im feeling soooo sick at the moment too..my mind is in over drive thinking to much lol :)

my scan is at 2 oclock which feels like 2 weeks to go haha

make sure you let me no how the scan goes babe...hurry back hurry back and put the pic up lol xxxx

sarah - god i felt how your feeling yesterday..totally done my head in :) but it will soon come sweet...not long now xx


----------



## sjminimac

I absolutely cannot wait! Hubby was asking this mornig how I feel, I said nervous anticipation - when actually I wanted to say physically sick with nerves and excitement! I just feel I can start full enjoying the pregnancy once I've seen the little one tomorrow...Imagine that...an actual baby inside me! One that will look a little bit like me and a little bit like Gav! Weird! xx

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ahhh thats just how i feel...the very thought of a baby inside me growing in to a person like you and me is just amazing :)

the thought that when ever i miss pete all i have to do is look at baby is the best feeling..im so scared that babies stopped growing or something will be wrong or that its been in my mind all along and that theres no baby lol 

pete just texted me just now saying only a few hours to go and that he cant wait awwww hes so excited bless him...but me im shitting me self lol im just like you want to no that babies ok so that i can start to enjoy the journey alot more instead of worring myself silly :)

im feeling so sick from worrie though its just like sammy said its like morniing sickness..all over again just from worring lol god can you imagen what it wil be like when baby grows up and the worrie gets even worse haha i cant wait :) xxx


----------



## cla

i hope you are all ok and you will be fine with your scans, thats the problem with us ladys we worry to much we all need a good kick up the backside. when you see the baby you will forget about everything, you never know you might see TWO:tease:

good lck sammy:hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

hiya hun, 

i'm back fom my scan was totally crapping myself thinking there wouldn't be anything in there even tho i've had a scan already. but baby was fine saw and heard the heart beat again but they have changed my due date because i'm measuring ahead. i'm now 13weeks andmy due date is now 19th of august!! i have 5 scan piccys so will post them in a bit, i can't wait to see yours hun. i hope everything goes ok for you xxx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

iam so happy that the scan went great for you even better being moved forward cant wait to see pics:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

heres my scan piccys ladies, im only gunna put a couple up, he/she has grown so much since my last scan (avatar pic):happydance:




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0460.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo0459.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

How cute it looks like it is waving at you. It's amazing how much they grow


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> How cute it looks like it is waving at you. It's amazing how much they grow


i know i'm so inlove, if you look at the first pc baby looks like he/or she is smiling, i can't stop looking at the pics:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:





https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

An actual baby!!!! Awww!!! So lovely! Congrats xx


----------



## sammynashley

hurry up babydeabreu i wanna see your scan piccies!! i'm getting impatient now!!! 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

I know I'm waiting in the car to pick rian up and i keep looking at my phone


----------



## sammynashley

i can't wait to hear from her and see her scan pics, i hope she's ok her appointment was at 2!! 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

I'm at work and will probably get in trouble for having this open - come on babyd!!!! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Afternoon ladies :)

wow what a lovely eger welcome for my little bean lol 

ok ok the worring is over the scan was amazing there really is a baby in there lol ..soon as the midwife put the scan on me baby was there literally jumping around and wouldnt stop for the midwife to motor him lol it was so emotional i could sit there all day looking and watching the screen :hugs: hubby was literally stuck to me watching the screen and smiling like it was the best present ever :). we both couldnt believe how detailed you can get..the heart beat was 157bpm which was perfect.

the only thing was...was the midwife sure bout pressing so hard down on me..i though she was going to jump in side and touch him/her lol 

anywayz here are two pictures taken of our beautiful baby :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/scan1.jpg


----------



## sjminimac

OH BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!! Yay to Lynsey's baby!!!! xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> heres my scan piccys ladies, im only gunna put a couple up, he/she has grown so much since my last scan (avatar pic):happydance:
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

wooohoooo told you everything will be fine :) your a couple of days before me..19th so you will feel the pain before me lol 

glad everything went fine though hun..the pictures are so lovely...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

See nothing to worry about.do you know how long we have been waiting for these pics. How cute is your little person I am over the moon for you both I bet you can't stop smiling at the pics. Is your due date the same


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun, your scan pictures are so lovely hun, bet your so happy!! i'm so glad everything went ok for you. xxx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

Thankss :) its soo fantastic to have you girls here as my buddies.. i dont share my excitment with anyone else like i do with you lot :) its pucka to have your love and support here. yeah my due date was spot on..i was impressed with myself haha 

iv never felt so happy knowing that baby is fine and healthy..hearing heartbeat was amazing...i just didnt want to leave but then i new that the security would have kicked me out lol xx

p.s sorry for keeping you waiting xxx


----------



## sjminimac

It was worth the wait - my turn tomorrow! xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh sarah its soo amazing your goner enjoy it so much...when you see baby you get such a relief that there is a baby in there growing. not long to count down strikes xxx


----------



## cla

So you are telling me I've got to have the baby first. I can tell you all how much it hurts lol:winkwink:


----------



## tyandemsmummy

and mine, tomorrow at 11.15 :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> So you are telling me I've got to have the baby first. I can tell you all how much it hurts lol:winkwink:

yup thats right claire thats just how it is lol :coffee:


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> and mine, tomorrow at 11.15 :happydance:

good luck hope everything goes well..make sure you get pics up too.. xxxx:hugs: xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun how you feeling you still on :cloud9: xx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

im feeling on a high stilll.:cloud9::cloud9:.just cant get my head round that theres a baby inside me growing lol

you ok sweet ?


----------



## sammynashley

yeah im ok stiil keep looking at my scan pics still highly amazed xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

best feeling iv ever been Experienced so far...the scan pics are just so cool..it feels so real now :)

whens your next scan date? x


----------



## loopylou86

I'm due 23 Aug xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey loopylou couple of days after meeee :)

how you been throughout your pregnancy..have you been enjoying it? have you had your scan yet? xx


----------



## mimiproud

Hi ladies would be nice if i could join you all seen as though we are all due around the same time im due aug 22nd xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> best feeling iv ever been Experienced so far...the scan pics are just so cool..it feels so real now :)
> 
> whens your next scan date? x

i know i loved seeing the scan, baby had hiccups and i was like oooh it moved ad the woman looked atme as if i was a idiot lol :wacko:, still cant believe they moved me further ahead still little in shock about that. 

my next scan date is on the 9th of march!! only 25days away!! but thats my private scan that i've paid for to find out baby's sex, cant wait. the lady that scanned me yesterday at the hospital works there and he was lovely so nice! after that its around 21weeks or so. 

do you know when yours is hun? xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

mimiproud said:


> Hi ladies would be nice if i could join you all seen as though we are all due around the same time im due aug 22nd xx:happydance::happydance:

Of course! Welcome!



Scan later ladies - just going to hop in the bath (while I still fit!) then get ready to go! It's at 1pm - I may not post until later on today becasue we're going over to leeds for the scan and will be fitting in some shopping whilst we're there :)

See you when I get back!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> i know i loved seeing the scan, baby had hiccups and i was like oooh it moved ad the woman looked atme as if i was a idiot lol :wacko:, still cant believe they moved me further ahead still little in shock about that.
> 
> my next scan date is on the 9th of march!! only 25days away!! but thats my private scan that i've paid for to find out baby's sex, cant wait. the lady that scanned me yesterday at the hospital works there and he was lovely so nice! after that its around 21weeks or so.
> 
> do you know when yours is hun? xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


oh thats not far away hu...9th of march is just down the road..bet your so excited to find out the sex :)

glad it went really well for you yesterday..its always helpful when the midwife is nice...

yup mine is a year away lol (just feels that long) its the 9th of April...but i no its goner go so quick..because these 3 months have just flown by. :bunny: xx


----------



## cla

good luck sarah i cant wat to see your little person:happydance:


----------



## cla

mimiproud said:


> Hi ladies would be nice if i could join you all seen as though we are all due around the same time im due aug 22nd xx:happydance::happydance:

hello its nice to meet you. the more the merryer:happydance:


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> i know i loved seeing the scan, baby had hiccups and i was like oooh it moved ad the woman looked atme as if i was a idiot lol :wacko:, still cant believe they moved me further ahead still little in shock about that.
> 
> my next scan date is on the 9th of march!! only 25days away!! but thats my private scan that i've paid for to find out baby's sex, cant wait. the lady that scanned me yesterday at the hospital works there and he was lovely so nice! after that its around 21weeks or so.
> 
> do you know when yours is hun? xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> oh thats not far away hu...9th of march is just down the road..bet your so excited to find out the sex :)
> 
> glad it went really well for you yesterday..its always helpful when the midwife is nice...
> 
> yup mine is a year away lol (just feels that long) its the 9th of April...but i no its goner go so quick..because these 3 months have just flown by. :bunny: xxClick to expand...

:hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yet


----------



## babydeabreu

mimiproud said:


> Hi ladies would be nice if i could join you all seen as though we are all due around the same time im due aug 22nd xx:happydance::happydance:

Well aboard the august train sweet. of course your welcome always nice to meet new girlies who are on the same journey :)

how have you been? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Of course! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Scan later ladies - just going to hop in the bath (while I still fit!) then get ready to go! It's at 1pm - I may not post until later on today becasue we're going over to leeds for the scan and will be fitting in some shopping whilst we're there :)
> 
> See you when I get back!!!! xxxxxx


wooohooooo its sars turn.. good luck babe..wishing you all the best. cant wait to see your little baby. make sure you doing make us wait like i did lol

see you soon..have a fantastic time seeing baby jumping around AND NO CRYING haha xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i loved seeing the scan, baby had hiccups and i was like oooh it moved ad the woman looked atme as if i was a idiot lol :wacko:, still cant believe they moved me further ahead still little in shock about that.
> 
> my next scan date is on the 9th of march!! only 25days away!! but thats my private scan that i've paid for to find out baby's sex, cant wait. the lady that scanned me yesterday at the hospital works there and he was lovely so nice! after that its around 21weeks or so.
> 
> do you know when yours is hun? xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> oh thats not far away hu...9th of march is just down the road..bet your so excited to find out the sex :)
> 
> glad it went really well for you yesterday..its always helpful when the midwife is nice...
> 
> yup mine is a year away lol (just feels that long) its the 9th of April...but i no its goner go so quick..because these 3 months have just flown by. :bunny: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yetClick to expand...

aww hun maybe you should chase it up?? you'll be dancing around the room when you get it, i was:blush: lol xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> :hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yet

AWW waiting for appointment? claire i booked mine in at the hospital after my scan..didnt you do that? i thought thats what everyone did!! humm?


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> i know i loved seeing the scan, baby had hiccups and i was like oooh it moved ad the woman looked atme as if i was a idiot lol :wacko:, still cant believe they moved me further ahead still little in shock about that.
> 
> my next scan date is on the 9th of march!! only 25days away!! but thats my private scan that i've paid for to find out baby's sex, cant wait. the lady that scanned me yesterday at the hospital works there and he was lovely so nice! after that its around 21weeks or so.
> 
> do you know when yours is hun? xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> 
> oh thats not far away hu...9th of march is just down the road..bet your so excited to find out the sex :)
> 
> glad it went really well for you yesterday..its always helpful when the midwife is nice...
> 
> yup mine is a year away lol (just feels that long) its the 9th of April...but i no its goner go so quick..because these 3 months have just flown by. :bunny: xxClick to expand...




how comes you got you next scan booked already?? i think my midwife books my next one i've got to book my next appointment with her in around 3weeks hope she doesn't lunge at me with the needle she's so spitefull. xx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> :hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yet
> 
> waiting for appointment? claire i booked mine in at the hospital after my scan..didnt you do that? i thought thats what everyone did!!Click to expand...

i have got t see the consultant because of having rian early and i hurt my back last year at work, found out i have got ware and tare on my discs. i still having a lot of trouble with it now, i had to pack my job in because of it.on some days i cant move, i just sit with a water bottle 24/7 . you wouldnt think i was only 28 im more like 50:dohh:


----------



## mimiproud

babydeabreu said:


> mimiproud said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies would be nice if i could join you all seen as though we are all due around the same time im due aug 22nd xx:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well aboard the august train sweet. of course your welcome always nice to meet new girlies who are on the same journey :)
> 
> how have you been? xxClick to expand...

thank u im fine had first scan yesturday all was well :happydance:have 2 more booked in 12th n 29th april cant wait its so exciting xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yet
> 
> waiting for appointment? claire i booked mine in at the hospital after my scan..didnt you do that? i thought thats what everyone did!!Click to expand...
> 
> i have got t see the consultant because of having rian early and i hurt my back last year at work, found out i have got ware and tare on my discs. i still having a lot of trouble with it now, i had to pack my job in because of it.on some days i cant move, i just sit with a water bottle 24/7 . you wouldnt think i was only 28 im more like 50:dohh:Click to expand...

omg claire i never new that. jeaz how horrible..how did you hurt your back at work? did you make a claim out of it? sorry to hear you gotter have to wear a tare on your disc you must be in alot of pain babe.. when you get realy heavily pregnant will that make it worse for you? is there anything that they can do to make it kinda back to normal? xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

OMG it was amazing, babba was having a party in there, there is only one (phew!) and they have changed my EDD to 31st Aug, which is my step daughters 10th birthday, she is delighted! Pics attached! What do you think? I'm convinced it is a boy!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydeabreu

> how comes you got you next scan booked already?? i think my midwife books my next one i've got to book my next appointment with her in around 3weeks hope she doesn't lunge at me with the needle she's so spitefull. xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



i booked mine in straight after the scan hun..i was told my the midwife before i left to go to reception and get my 20weeks booked in :) didnt your midwife say that to you? 

humm i just thought everyone did that???


----------



## cla

tyandemsmummy said:


> OMG it was amazing, babba was having a party in there, there is only one (phew!) and they have changed my EDD to 31st Aug, which is my step daughters 10th birthday, she is delighted! Pics attached! What do you think? I'm convinced it is a boy!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> View attachment 62588
> 
> 
> View attachment 62589

what lovely pictures, i can see somthing but im no good with the nub thing. but anyway it is lovely


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> OMG it was amazing, babba was having a party in there, there is only one (phew!) and they have changed my EDD to 31st Aug, which is my step daughters 10th birthday, she is delighted! Pics attached! What do you think? I'm convinced it is a boy!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> View attachment 62588
> 
> 
> View attachment 62589

oh wooohooo welcome back tyandemsmummy glad yout had a wicked show....nothing better than seeing baby and that everythings ok. 

i think at the stage most of them look like a boys..but i think yours actually might be a girl :) xxx

whats your name btw? :winkwink:


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hissy::hissy:its not fair im spitting my dummy out youve all got somthing to look forward to i havent even had my bloody appointment come yet
> 
> waiting for appointment? claire i booked mine in at the hospital after my scan..didnt you do that? i thought thats what everyone did!!Click to expand...
> 
> i have got t see the consultant because of having rian early and i hurt my back last year at work, found out i have got ware and tare on my discs. i still having a lot of trouble with it now, i had to pack my job in because of it.on some days i cant move, i just sit with a water bottle 24/7 . you wouldnt think i was only 28 im more like 50:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> omg claire i never new that. jeaz how horrible..how did you hurt your back at work? did you make a claim out of it? sorry to hear you gotter have to wear a tare on your disc you must be in alot of pain babe.. when you get realy heavily pregnant will that make it worse for you? is there anything that they can do to make it kinda back to normal? xxClick to expand...

i worked in retail and i had to lift alot of heavy things on my own. i tried to claim but they said they couldnt prove that i done it at work, what a piss take. when i get bigger iam going to be f****d. i went to see somebody last week and they said they cant do anything till i have had the baby. if the baby is heavy god knows how iam going to pick it up. but im not going to let it get me down. ive wanted another baby for over 7years but keith didnt wait another so im going to enjoy this with or without pain


----------



## cla

ohhhhh i got my cream today:happydance:im going to be creamed up tonite


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> how comes you got you next scan booked already?? i think my midwife books my next one i've got to book my next appointment with her in around 3weeks hope she doesn't lunge at me with the needle she's so spitefull. xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> 
> i booked mine in straight after the scan hun..i was told my the midwife before i left to go to reception and get my 20weeks booked in :) didnt your midwife say that to you?
> 
> humm i just thought everyone did that???Click to expand...

my midwife seems to be useless the scan i had yesterday was the nuchal scan and i had bloods taken aswell. but she didnt tell me were to get my bloods done or that i needed to take my maternity notes:dohh: luckily i'd spoken to a friend before hand and she told me. 

with both of my scans i've been refered either by the docter or midwife, maybe it's different depending what area you are?? 

i just can't wait to find out the sex i showed my scan pics with the family last night a was adiment i could see a little willy but someone else said it was the foot lol :wacko:

have you and pete spoken about finding out the sex??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I got my next scan appt after my scan today too; 12th April, definitely find out if we are team pink or blue then! Gonna post my pics in a new thread and get 'nub theory' views!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> ohhhhh i got my cream today:happydance:im going to be creamed up tonite

my lord claire what a terrible thing to go through..im real sorry to hear this but im glad that your not letting it beat you. thats my girl :) xx

surely you must get extra help or support from the midwife though..not saying you are but if you was disabled then you would get some kind or help from the doctors..surly if your back is causing you alot of trouble then the doctor can arrange some sort of help..other wize thats just stupid. did you talk to a lawer about this case? because regardless if they can prove it or not..you obviously lifted something to heavy and pulled your back surely you can get some sort of Compensation right? i would get a second Opinion sweet :)


----------



## tyandemsmummy

PS my name is Nicki xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> my midwife seems to be useless the scan i had yesterday was the nuchal scan and i had bloods taken aswell. but she didnt tell me were to get my bloods done or that i needed to take my maternity notes:dohh: luckily i'd spoken to a friend before hand and she told me.
> 
> with both of my scans i've been refered either by the docter or midwife, maybe it's different depending what area you are??
> 
> i just can't wait to find out the sex i showed my scan pics with the family last night a was adiment i could see a little willy but someone else said it was the foot lol :wacko:
> 
> have you and pete spoken about finding out the sex??
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

i dont thing it depends on the area i think you are noramlly ment to arrange it straight after your scan at the hospital..sarah i think you should call your doctors to confirm this just incase you needed to book it..wouldnt want you waiting for an appointment that dont come :wacko:

i sent the pictures to my mum via e-mail and she loved them..shes over the moon to be another nanny..you see im the baby of the family so my mum cant really believe that im pregnant even though im 25 lol but shes happy shes already got 2 grandkids so its good to add to her collection lol 

iv told some girls at work and petes told hes mates...and were going to tell hes mum this weekend...which is quite nerving as hes side of the family dont no....just hope there as happy as my family are ;) im sure all will be fine and just me being silly as usal haha :dohh:


yeah we both want to no the sex ..hes wanting a boy and im wanting either really..but yeah definatly looking forward to the 9th of april to find out what my little joy is :) not far from yours ay nikki :)



what do you girls want? or are you not fussed?


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhh i got my cream today:happydance:im going to be creamed up tonite
> 
> my lord claire what a terrible thing to go through..im real sorry to hear this but im glad that your not letting it beat you. thats my girl :) xx
> 
> surely you must get extra help or support from the midwife though..not saying you are but if you was disabled then you would get some kind or help from the doctors..surly if your back is causing you alot of trouble then the doctor can arrange some sort of help..other wize thats just stupid. did you talk to a lawer about this case? because regardless if they can prove it or not..you obviously lifted something to heavy and pulled your back surely you can get some sort of Compensation right? i would get a second Opinion sweet :)Click to expand...

they said if i wanted to pay for the case then they will do it for me. ive spoke to about 5 people and it done my head in. as if i have got that sort of money to open a law case.


----------



## aiimee12345

hi everyone! im due 17th august congrats to u all :)


----------



## cla

i was wodering that. what would you like and what do you think you are having.

i would love a girl and at the moment i think im 60%girl and 40% boy. with rian i knew he would be a boy


----------



## cla

aiimee12345 said:


> hi everyone! im due 17th august congrats to u all :)

:wave:congrats and weclome are you from birmingham in the uk


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> my midwife seems to be useless the scan i had yesterday was the nuchal scan and i had bloods taken aswell. but she didnt tell me were to get my bloods done or that i needed to take my maternity notes:dohh: luckily i'd spoken to a friend before hand and she told me.
> 
> with both of my scans i've been refered either by the docter or midwife, maybe it's different depending what area you are??
> 
> i just can't wait to find out the sex i showed my scan pics with the family last night a was adiment i could see a little willy but someone else said it was the foot lol :wacko:
> 
> have you and pete spoken about finding out the sex??
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> i dont thing it depends on the area i think you are noramlly ment to arrange it straight after your scan at the hospital..sarah i think you should call your doctors to confirm this just incase you needed to book it..wouldnt want you waiting for an appointment that dont come :wacko:
> 
> i sent the pictures to my mum via e-mail and she loved them..shes over the moon to be another nanny..you see im the baby of the family so my mum cant really believe that im pregnant even though im 25 lol but shes happy shes already got 2 grandkids so its good to add to her collection lol
> 
> iv told some girls at work and petes told hes mates...and were going to tell hes mum this weekend...which is quite nerving as hes side of the family dont no....just hope there as happy as my family are ;) im sure all will be fine and just me being silly as usal haha :dohh:
> 
> 
> yeah we both want to no the sex ..hes wanting a boy and im wanting either really..but yeah definatly looking forward to the 9th of april to find out what my little joy is :) not far from yours ay nikki :)
> 
> 
> 
> what do you girls want? or are you not fussed?Click to expand...


i think i'll ring and book my midwife appointment and ask at the same time, my OH still hasn't told his family, and my older family don't know because they are the generation that you have to be married before babies lol. 

i've got a feeling it's a little girl but i don't really mind aslong as they are heathly if i had the choice i'd prefer a little girl. xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

oh really i thought most cases are on a no win no fee basses..in that case that sucks claire..if its alot of money then yeh id be well pissed off and annoyed..no one should be in pain when its not there fault and get nothing from it :) 

and im not really that bovered weather its a girl or a boy im just happy im finally pregnant and got my little joy here :) petes 10000% sure its a boy though lol i think hes desperate for it to be a boy hahaha well if hes a girl he said hes going to spoil her and not do anything with me n e more haha yeah right :OP 

aiimee12345 - welcome hun how are things going for you? have you got to experience the joys of seeing baby yet? got any pics? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> i think i'll ring and book my midwife appointment and ask at the same time, my OH still hasn't told his family, and my older family don't know because they are the generation that you have to be married before babies lol.
> 
> i've got a feeling it's a little girl but i don't really mind aslong as they are heathly if i had the choice i'd prefer a little girl. xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


yeah good thinking batman :) better to be sure hun...other wize it will be may and your still waiting :thumbup: let us know how you get on x

aww 2 girls your husband would be going mad when they grow up...taking up all the bathroom worrying if there ok at night lol pete will be so protective if we have a girl..hes police and is very worried when i go out let alone if we have girls and they go out lol


----------



## aiimee12345

hello cla :) yh birmingham in the uk wel by dudley really if u no where that is? 

n hello babydeabru :) things are going ok :) had my scan when i was 9 weeks because they thought i might have been further gone so i thought id have another one about 12 weeks! but didnt :( no havent got another one till 30th march my 20week scan! hope i can find out what bump is :D ... how are you? x


----------



## cla

lynsey i have just seen your other pictures on the other thred. you look different to your usual pic. its not a bad thing you are really pretty. you baby is going to be cute


----------



## cla

aiimee12345 said:


> hello cla :) yh birmingham in the uk wel by dudley really if u no where that is?
> 
> n hello babydeabru :) things are going ok :) had my scan when i was 9 weeks because they thought i might have been further gone so i thought id have another one about 12 weeks! but didnt :( no havent got another one till 30th march my 20week scan! hope i can find out what bump is :D ... how are you? x

you are just around the corner from me i live in halesowen what a small world


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> i think i'll ring and book my midwife appointment and ask at the same time, my OH still hasn't told his family, and my older family don't know because they are the generation that you have to be married before babies lol.
> 
> i've got a feeling it's a little girl but i don't really mind aslong as they are heathly if i had the choice i'd prefer a little girl. xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> yeah good thinking batman :) better to be sure hun...other wize it will be may and your still waiting :thumbup: let us know how you get on x
> 
> aww 2 girls your husband would be going mad when they grow up...taking up all the bathroom worrying if there ok at night lol pete will be so protective if we have a girl..hes police and is very worried when i go out let alone if we have girls and they go out lolClick to expand...





2girls???? i'm only have one lol dont say things like that you'll scare me! lol, i just rang the midwife and booked my appointment and asked about the scans and she sorts it all out yaay lol xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

I'm baaaaackkk!!! It's my turn! It's been confirmed, it is an actual baby!!!!

He/she was waving at us and then had a little dance....didn't stay still for the whole time! OMG.I honestly still can't believe it! XXXXXX

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13 Weeks - 1.jpg
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 1









13 Weeks - 2.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 2









13 Weeks - 3.jpg
File size: 97.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aiimee12345

oo not far at all then cla,, how are things going? x


----------



## sammynashley

you scan pics are lovely hun, did you get really emotional? i cried at both of mine. the best feeling in the world!!! 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> I'm baaaaackkk!!! It's my turn! It's been confirmed, it is an actual baby!!!!
> 
> He/she was waving at us and then had a little dance....didn't stay still for the whole time! OMG.I honestly still can't believe it! XXXXXX
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

what great pictures i bet you and your husband are so happy. are your dates the same


----------



## sjminimac

I cried like a baby! I couldn't move or breathe or tear my eyes away from the screen! Nope, my dates have moved...for the better! I'm now 13+1 so due on 19th August!!!! I'll still be 29!!!!

It was so funny afterward - we got in the car and Gav just started driving...we were both silent...and realsied after 10 minutes we didn't know where we were! He just drove off, stunned!!! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> lynsey i have just seen your other pictures on the other thred. you look different to your usual pic. its not a bad thing you are really pretty. you baby is going to be cute

haha thats because iv had my hair straightend my hair is a bush curly wurly big hair lol 

even when im at work people say god you look like a different person with your hair straight lol ill show you a pic of how i am with out my hair straight lol 

but thanks claire that was very sweet of you :)

did you put a picture up? be nice to see who im talking to lol :) x


----------



## sammynashley

aww sarah were due on the same day!!! congrats hun, i walked out of my scan yesterday like a chesire cat lol people in the waiting room were giving me really funny looks lol oh well :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I'm baaaaackkk!!! It's my turn! It's been confirmed, it is an actual baby!!!!
> 
> He/she was waving at us and then had a little dance....didn't stay still for the whole time! OMG.I honestly still can't believe it! XXXXXX
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

yay shes back shes back with a gorgeous sack lol 

your pics are wicked...so did you cry? did you get so emotional and couldnt keep your eyes off the screeen? im well happy for you sar i bet your and hubby was over the moon that everything was fine..that there was a baby in there...


Sar YOU HAVE A BABY INSIDE YOU GROWING LOL

congrats hunnie wooohoooo real happy for you xxx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaaaackkk!!! It's my turn! It's been confirmed, it is an actual baby!!!!
> 
> He/she was waving at us and then had a little dance....didn't stay still for the whole time! OMG.I honestly still can't believe it! XXXXXX
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> yay shes back shes back with a gorgeous sack lol
> 
> your pics are wicked...so did you cry? did you get so emotional and couldnt keep your eyes off the screeen? im well happy for you sar i bet your and hubby was over the moon that everything was fine..that there was a baby in there...
> 
> 
> Sar YOU HAVE A BABY INSIDE YOU GROWING LOL
> 
> congrats hunnie wooohoooo real happy for you xxxClick to expand...

It's just mad. Honestly. Crazy. :shrug: I'm in shock. :)


----------



## babydeabreu

> 2girls???? i'm only have one lol dont say things like that you'll scare me! lol, i just rang the midwife and booked my appointment and asked about the scans and she sorts it all out yaay lol xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

no i was saying if you had another girl then your hubby be pulling hes hair out lol 

im so glad you got the appointment sorted i was getting worried for you then :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> 2girls???? i'm only have one lol dont say things like that you'll scare me! lol, i just rang the midwife and booked my appointment and asked about the scans and she sorts it all out yaay lol xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> no i was saying if you had another girl then your hubby be pulling hes hair out lol
> 
> im so glad you got the appointment sorted i was getting worried for you then :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

oh lol sorry hun, OH actually wants a little girl and i wanted a little boy but my minds changed now lol everyone atmy work since ive been working there (nearly 3years) has had a boy and around 10 have been born over the last year and a half so i'd like to be the one that breaks it xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> lynsey i have just seen your other pictures on the other thred. you look different to your usual pic. its not a bad thing you are really pretty. you baby is going to be cute
> 
> haha thats because iv had my hair straightend my hair is a bush curly wurly big hair lol
> 
> even when im at work people say god you look like a different person with your hair straight lol ill show you a pic of how i am with out my hair straight lol
> 
> but thanks claire that was very sweet of you :)
> 
> did you put a picture up? be nice to see who im talking to lol :) xClick to expand...

dont laugh. i dont kn weather it is going to be upside down or whatever


----------



## cla

it didnt come up:wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

is it me or have we been talking nearly all day? lol 

its been so great talking to you girls..its like great to chat to you lot and get excited like a child and get the same reaction back lol 

thanks girls for joining me its been sooo wonderful getting to know and share all your wonderful news :) xxx

i never new it can be so great on here...im loving it xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> it didnt come up:wacko:

oh haha not to worrie..would of been just nice to see who the hell you are lol xx:winkwink:


----------



## sammynashley

yeah we've been on here nearly all day lol, i can see what your saying about the excitement tho, i try and speak to my OH and he just says dont get too excited or grunts while he watches tv it's like a could dance around naked infront of him with a banana on my head and he wouldn't take much more notice (he's the sensible one) i still love him tho, 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I cried like a baby! I couldn't move or breathe or tear my eyes away from the screen! Nope, my dates have moved...for the better! I'm now 13+1 so due on 19th August!!!! I'll still be 29!!!!
> 
> It was so funny afterward - we got in the car and Gav just started driving...we were both silent...and realsied after 10 minutes we didn't know where we were! He just drove off, stunned!!! :)

oh how funny is that i bet you both just burst out laughting lol 

happiness can make you lose your mind :wacko:


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> I cried like a baby! I couldn't move or breathe or tear my eyes away from the screen! Nope, my dates have moved...for the better! I'm now 13+1 so due on 19th August!!!! I'll still be 29!!!!
> 
> It was so funny afterward - we got in the car and Gav just started driving...we were both silent...and realsied after 10 minutes we didn't know where we were! He just drove off, stunned!!! :)
> 
> oh how funny is that i bet you both just burst out laughting lol
> 
> happiness can make you lose your mind :wacko:Click to expand...

We haven't stopped smiling since the scan - he's downstairs watching star wars now to try to take his mind off it, whilst I'm up here chatting away to you guys! What would I do without you all??? :hugs: :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> yeah we've been on here nearly all day lol, i can see what your saying about the excitement tho, i try and speak to my OH and he just says dont get too excited or grunts while he watches tv it's like a could dance around naked infront of him with a banana on my head and he wouldn't take much more notice (he's the sensible one) i still love him tho,
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

hahahahah sammy thats very funny. im the same...im like still smiling and its the next day...i just love the fact we can talk bout it on here as much as poss and no one cares..its so great. 

sarah i think we would lose our minds lol


oh and sammy nice picture of you to hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

does anyone have any checks up with the doctors/midwife before the 20weeks scan or it the 20weeks scan the next step?


----------



## sjminimac

I have an appointment in a couple of weeks, to check my urine sampe, get my bloods back and listen to heartbeat again :) xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

my next mw appt is at 16 weeks and I have a hosp appt at 15 weeks too x


----------



## PregoPrincess

Hi babydeabreu,

I would love to join this thread. I am due the day after you are (August 22nd). This is my second child.

Congrats to you!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right..so i should book an appointment with the doctors at 16weeks. i remember at my booking in appointment the midwife saying to me about this but i wasnt sure..hence the question :)

thanks though girls xx

welcome prego - you will get along with alot of the girls here as there due on the same date or around yours... :)

how have you been getting on? everything been ok for you? had your first scan yet? xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Think my hosp one is extra tho cos I've had weight loss surgery and malabsorb my food so they need to keep an extra close eye on me and bubs x


----------



## babydeabreu

tyandemsmummy said:


> Think my hosp one is extra tho cos I've had weight loss surgery and malabsorb my food so they need to keep an extra close eye on me and bubs x

oh right everything ok though nik? its good that they wanner keep an eye on you..very good indeed :hugs:


----------



## cla

I will try and get my pic on tomorrow. I've got my first proper midwife appointment on the 5 th march . 
I can't believe it's my sons 9th birthday next month how old am I


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Yeah thanks, its all OK, they are just doing extra bloods to make sure my vitamin levels remain as they should be, and they are, but its reassuring that they check lol


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I will try and get my pic on tomorrow. I've got my first proper midwife appointment on the 5 th march .
> I can't believe it's my sons 9th birthday next month how old am I

did you book yours in now claire with the midwife? is your at your doctors? and also will that be to get your blood results and to get a general checkup? im not sure do i have to rinf docs and get it booked in with mw? 

sorry just aint got a clue :wacko:

your son is 9 but your still young and your got another on the way...you got it all going on...:) x


reassurance goes a long way with us nik...a very long way lol it all helps us stop going mad :)


----------



## cla

She booked it when I first went to see her a 5 weeks. I think I should get my results back and I hope they listen to the heartbeat. I can't really remember I was 18 when I had rian and everything has changed since then. It's at the doctors, haven't you got yours yet


----------



## babydeabreu

nope not yet..i think the lady told me that i have to book an appointment at my docs when im 16 weeks just cant remember..iv gone deadbrain lol i think ill ring the docs on monday to find out :) on my yellow folder it says 16weeks but no date so i think thats what iv got to do doh :dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

going to see the inlaws today to tell hes mum bout the baby :( im actually worried as hes mums a married before kids....its later today so ill let you all know how it goes xx

hope you all have a nice day xxx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

You too, and good luck! I can't stop looking at my scan pics, the clearest one is my wallpaper on the computer, on my phone, every avatar on every site I am a member of, my facebook profile pic, I think I may be a tad obsessed with this ickle baby!! lol


----------



## sjminimac

tyandemsmummy said:


> You too, and good luck! I can't stop looking at my scan pics, the clearest one is my wallpaper on the computer, on my phone, every avatar on every site I am a member of, my facebook profile pic, I think I may be a tad obsessed with this ickle baby!! lol

Me too! We've scanned the pics and put on to a disc so I can print off a copy for my parents and in laws, and when I went into the living room yesterday hubby was staring at them on the TV - he'd put the disc in the DVD player so he 'could get a proper look'! :hugs:

Ha! It's on my FB too xx :thumbup:


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I sent you a message earlier on the august babies thread in 2nd tri, I was lurking too lol x


----------



## Noirin

i thot i was due on the 21st...had my scan few days ago and was given the 19th :S cant wait lol add me :) xxx


----------



## bklove

Congrats to you ladies who just had scans done. I had to go back a bit to see them all with all the chatter! but beautiful. I finally got to see little bean again on Thursday and things are going well, thank God, just waiting for some blood results to come back but it is great seeing the bean and seeing it move around, its a beautiful thing. Heres one of the 12w 6d shots:

https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_13weeks.jpg


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Awwwwwwwww cute!!


----------



## babydeabreu

good morning ladies :)

so did you all have a great valentines day? did your hubby/partner spoil you and make you feel like the greatest woman live? 

i had a great weekend which is probably why i havent been on line so sorry if you missed me :) been so busy with telling the inlaws bout bubba and chilling like bums on the sofa..which has been so great..but then waking up this morning for work was so hard...im suprised my alarm clock didnt break the amonut of times it went of snoooooze lol :coffee:

is anyone feeling a little sick or finding it hard to eat? and has your belly begone to really show now? im looking so pregnant and NO clothes fit :)

looks like a good reason to go shopping and get me some clothes :happydance:





bklove said:


> Congrats to you ladies who just had scans done. I had to go back a bit to see them all with all the chatter! but beautiful. I finally got to see little bean again on Thursday and things are going well, thank God, just waiting for some blood results to come back but it is great seeing the bean and seeing it move around, its a beautiful thing. Heres one of the 12w 6d shots:
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_13weeks.jpg

hey bklove...congrats..so glad everything went well for you. the scan pic is so cute :) xx:happydance:

do you know how long you'll have to wait to get the blood results back? 




> i thot i was due on the 21st...had my scan few days ago and was given the 19th :S cant wait lol add me xxx

welcome aboard and congrats on the 19th......did you get a scan picture? you can put it up if you like :)

always great to see new little bean pics...its exciting and so great to see so many of us around the same dates :) :hugs:


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. just wondering if anybody as been looking at pushchairs yet


----------



## cla

lynsey how did your in-laws take it that they are going to be a nanny and grandad?


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Hi cla

We went yesterday what a nightmare! I want a 3 in 1 because I want the carrycot bit as well as the carseat, but its gotta have adjustable handles cos OH and I are quite tall, the only one I have found so far is the quinny buzz but for the whole lot it would be £810, ouch. Am still looking....lol


----------



## cla

:happydance:


tyandemsmummy said:


> Hi cla
> 
> We went yesterday what a nightmare! I want a 3 in 1 because I want the carrycot bit as well as the carseat, but its gotta have adjustable handles cos OH and I are quite tall, the only one I have found so far is the quinny buzz but for the whole lot it would be £810, ouch. Am still looking....lol

i know, how hard can it be. and the price of them. my oh asked if they were made with gold, but had a few more beeps then that. ive been looking at the spin in mothercare. i have got a mini and the boot is tiny and someone said she could get it in hers, so i have set my heart on that one. i think:wacko:
oh have i said weclome to you. when are you due hun and have you had your scan


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> lynsey how did your in-laws take it that they are going to be a nanny and grandad?

hey claire bear :)

yeah petes mum was over the moon..shes a midwife by trade so she was talking to us bout things and giving us freebees that she had at her home lol shes goner get some bits from the hospital for us woohoo i love freebees bring them on on to me lol she was emotional and over the moon for us..she has been waiting ages for pete to have a little one so when he told her she was very pleased and is looking forward to the future :)

i havent been looking at bushchairs yet iv only been looking at little clothes to buy for bubba and clothes for me as nothing fits haha

i live iin a onebed room ground floor flat so iv been looking at places to live aswell 2 bedroom house or flat is a must at the moment..trying to get that sorted before i get too big or before bubba is here :) 


how you been claire you have a nice weekend? xx


----------



## tyandemsmummy

The spin did look cool, it was on display right at the front. I've got a catalogue to browse now.

Had my 12 week scan last Friday, 20 weeker on 12th April.

We have a car space problem too, although we have a 7 seater zafira, this is child number 6 so we are already a seat short when we have all the kids! (2 of them come every other weekend tho, not with us all the time).

I was shocked by the cost too; my maximum is about £300, not because I can't find the extra cash but because I refuse to spend more than that! (tight a*se, I know!!).

I am off out now to see my friend who has a new baby, 8 days old, so gonna grill her about which pushchair she has gone for; although she only has 1 other child who is nearly four.

See ya later ladies xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun, 

glad to hear everything went ok at petes mum's bet you can't wait to get all the freebies, i had a few through the post from SMA and Aptimil they sent through a muslin cloth and a polar bear teddy it's so cute, my bumps grown so much over the last week, to the point i woke up this morning and OH woke up toa elbow in the ribs and told to look at my bump it was like BAM!! he didn't really appreciate it at half 7 in the morning bless him. loving my maternity jeans they are so comfy you need to get some and live in the comfort :) 

how's your morning sickness isit still bad? mine hasn't worn off atall still bad and still off my food but i'm having a good day today so had a cheeky bacon sandwich for brekky :)


hope all you ladies are alright!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

oh my god lynsey you have got your hands full. im glad your mother-in-law is over the moon its nice when you have nice in-laws not evil shits:evil: as for the freebees i love anything free. 
we didnt really do much, we went to mothercare and had a look around, as i have said i have seen the pushchair i want. the thing is i tried to pick up the car seat and it killed me to do that, so god knows what it is going to be like with a little person in it. and we sorted rians room out we have brought him a 32inch tv for his birthday, so we have had to give it him early because keith couldnt wait till next month.


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun,
> 
> glad to hear everything went ok at petes mum's bet you can't wait to get all the freebies, i had a few through the post from SMA and Aptimil they sent through a muslin cloth and a polar bear teddy it's so cute, my bumps grown so much over the last week, to the point i woke up this morning and OH woke up toa elbow in the ribs and told to look at my bump it was like BAM!! he didn't really appreciate it at half 7 in the morning bless him. loving my maternity jeans they are so comfy you need to get some and live in the comfort :)
> 
> how's your morning sickness isit still bad? mine hasn't worn off atall still bad and still off my food but i'm having a good day today so had a cheeky bacon sandwich for brekky :)
> hope all you ladies are alright!
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



haha sarah i love freebees..what woman doesnt lol

i havent really signed up for freebees off the net really, only one company and got a baby blanket and baby room Thermonitor which was cool. what companies did sign up for? might have to do that after lunch and get lots of freebees..i want a teddybear lol 

i got some maternity jeans from newlook when i was 8weeks pregnant now i have grown out of them but they are soooo comfortable i still where them lol im looking to get some more clothes on payday probably some kind of dresses or long tops you know the kind you where a belt round the waist long tons. :)

im hating anything tight on my wasit at the moment really makes me irrated and uncomfortable. 


claire - tell me bout it hun..even the thought of moving sounds long let alone packing all our stuff and then unpacking it :( but its gotter be done hasnt it. we havent found anywhere yet but we are looking like madmen :)

wow you got your little one a 32inch tv screen..hes one lucky boy...back in the day we had like 1 tv between the 5 of us lol mind you everything is so cheap now isit. 

hows your back hun? hope it hasnt been playing you up 2 much :) :hugs:


----------



## cla

im sitting here with a water bottle, its still playing up cant wait till the warm weather comes it helps alot. its half term so i dont have to do the school run, thankgod for that. its always cold after 3. so rians up stairs with a friend from school and they are on the xbox 360. i havent even seen them, im going to ask if they want a macdonalds so i bet i will have some life then


----------



## sammynashley

freebies are so cool, you cant get some really good ones off the net depending on what you want, i joined it was either pampers or tesco and i had the coupones through the post and theres one coupon where you can get a pampers hamper and its a baby box, comes with make up for mum and loads of money off vouchers but you can only pick the hamper up from a tesco strore, 

i also joined upto, huggies (i got coupons for nappies), boots toddler and baby club (you get a free changing bag), SMA ( free muslin cloth), Aptamil (polar bear teddy), pampers (sent me through a booklet of money off vouchers) 


just try all the baby websites and see it they give out freebies for joining most of them do!!



i can't wait till pay day i've seen this lovely winnie the pooh crib set and its gorgeous! plus need more clothes, i cant stand tight stuff either i love baggy loose tops atm, my work uniform is terrible it's a high waist pencil skirt with a figure hugging blouse and makes my bump stand out big time. i dont even know if i'll fit into i had last week off lol, have to get them to order my maternity uniform bet that looks sexy!!

have you bought anythng for baby yet?? xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> freebies are so cool, you cant get some really good ones off the net depending on what you want, i joined it was either pampers or tesco and i had the coupones through the post and theres one coupon where you can get a pampers hamper and its a baby box, comes with make up for mum and loads of money off vouchers but you can only pick the hamper up from a tesco strore,
> 
> i also joined upto, huggies (i got coupons for nappies), boots toddler and baby club (you get a free changing bag), SMA ( free muslin cloth), Aptamil (polar bear teddy), pampers (sent me through a booklet of money off vouchers)
> 
> just try all the baby websites and see it they give out freebies for joining most of them do!!
> 
> i can't wait till pay day i've seen this lovely winnie the pooh crib set and its gorgeous! plus need more clothes, i cant stand tight stuff either i love baggy loose tops atm, my work uniform is terrible it's a high waist pencil skirt with a figure hugging blouse and makes my bump stand out big time. i dont even know if i'll fit into i had last week off lol, have to get them to order my maternity uniform bet that looks sexy!!
> 
> have you bought anythng for baby yet?? xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



oh wicked wicked sar iv written them all down and now as we speak signing up for all the free gooodies lol i think its so cool that you sign up and get free stuff..totally bring it on :)

i dont have to where uniform just office wear so i can wear mostly comfortable clothes..its so not bout tight uniform..that would make me feel Conscious and really irrated...im not saying i dress like a trampy boy lol but i do kinda try to dress comfortable as im stuck behind a desk all day ...great!


iv only brought a top which i got from newyork...i think after the 21weeks scan when we find out the sex we will go mad a get loadz of stuff..i cant wait woohooo lol 


claire - your so lucky i wish i was at home instead of at work...im feeling so bloated at the moment i really would love to be at home:(

mmmm mcdonnels can i have a bigmac please :) with still fanta lol xx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, sorry not posted for a little bit, haven't been well :( Got rushed to hospital yesterday, have a had a water infrection for a while that I didn't know about and it started to spread to kidneys last night - pain got so bad that my body went into shock, Gav had to call for an ambulance because apparently I couldn't breathe, was rolling around crying and my eyes were rolling to the back of my head - scary because all I can remember is the pain! Have been given antibiotics and told to rest for a few days, luckily had today off anyway xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Hey ladies, sorry not posted for a little bit, haven't been well :( Got rushed to hospital yesterday, have a had a water infrection for a while that I didn't know about and it started to spread to kidneys last night - pain got so bad that my body went into shock, Gav had to call for an ambulance because apparently I couldn't breathe, was rolling around crying and my eyes were rolling to the back of my head - scary because all I can remember is the pain! Have been given antibiotics and told to rest for a few days, luckily had today off anyway xx

oh my lord sarah..good to know your ok...but jeaz bet that was a scare for you both. i bet gav was well scared seeing you like that..sounds horrible.

nice to know your at home relaxing and getting better my sweet. xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

iv just realised all day iv been calling sammy sarah lol 

sorry sammy didnt mean to..im loooooosssing the plot :)


----------



## cla

Sarah I hope you feel better. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## sammynashley

lol it's ok hun i didn't even notice haha, i'm a little worried been having a few painfull cramps and they are little like period cramps i used my doppler tho and heard babys heartbeat strong as ever dont know what i should do?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## BubblesB

I'd like to I'm due 4th August!x


----------



## MrsP

Hey girls

Facebook link for August mummies. Please come and join 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/creat...d=305811875846


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> lol it's ok hun i didn't even notice haha, i'm a little worried been having a few painfull cramps and they are little like period cramps i used my doppler tho and heard babys heartbeat strong as ever dont know what i should do??
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

haha :blush:

where did you get your doppler from hun and how much you pay for it? 

id love to listen to babies heartbeat with out going midwife..thats so cool. :happydance:


hey bubbles welcome aboard your more than welcome to pop in :)

mrs p i appreciate you have your thread and i didnt in anyway want to come across as stepping on your toes i just was asking for a baby buddy but i seriously dont think its atall nice or respectful that you have never said one word to me but yet you post a link up to your thread..when its quite clear that you can see you thread on the forum. everyone is welcome in here to do and say as they please but posting up a link is damn right rude. how comes yourve never said hello but yet be so cheeky to post a link up? do you not think that is wrong?


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> lol it's ok hun i didn't even notice haha, i'm a little worried been having a few painfull cramps and they are little like period cramps i used my doppler tho and heard babys heartbeat strong as ever dont know what i should do??
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> haha :blush:
> 
> where did you get your doppler from hun and how much you pay for it?
> 
> id love to listen to babies heartbeat with out going midwife..thats so cool. :happydance:
> 
> 
> hey bubbles welcome aboard your more than welcome to pop in :)
> 
> mrs p i appreciate you have your thread and i didnt in anyway want to come across as stepping on your toes i just was asking for a baby buddy but i seriously dont think its atall nice or respectful that you have never said one word to me but yet you post a link up to your thread..when its quite clear that you can see you thread on the forum. everyone is welcome in here to do and say as they please but posting up a link is damn right rude. how comes yourve never said hello but yet be so cheeky to post a link up? do you not think that is wrong?Click to expand...



hey, 

i got my doppler from amazon it only cost me 20-30pound including p+p it's a babysounds one with a LCD display so you can read when it's babys heartbeat or you own, it's a cheap one but it works i found the heartbeat at 10w4days using it, i dont use it all the time but when i have a worry or have loads of cramps in a day i use it to reassure myself. i had to pay 2pound extra for the gel but it was done by the same company so came all together it's such a good doppler i really recommend it.


i rang my docters about the pains but they where closing but spoke to the docter on the phone and she said sounds like a kidney infection so i have to go to the docters first thing, they might send me to the EPU to get double checked but get this the docter told me to bring a urine sample with me s i asked what in an she said a jam jar????? like i'm gunna walk around with that in my bag or waving it around infront of the old biddies in the morning surgey lol :dohh: xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## MrsP

Please read the above post carefully and slowly and you'll see that it is for Facebook and not for B&B. Would you find it respectful if all other August mummies knew about it and I didnt post her. Also I posted a seperate thread in both 1st tri & 2nd tri for those that may not use either of the treads so all can join. And after trailing through all of the pages I made one other post 13th jan, just after this thread was started notifying you of ours encase you hadnt seen it.

In addition, its not my thread its a thread for all to use.

I am not discussing this further as I dont feel being like that towards people is helpful to others.


----------



## babydeabreu

> hey,
> 
> i got my doppler from amazon it only cost me 20-30pound including p+p it's a babysounds one with a LCD display so you can read when it's babys heartbeat or you own, it's a cheap one but it works i found the heartbeat at 10w4days using it, i dont use it all the time but when i have a worry or have loads of cramps in a day i use it to reassure myself. i had to pay 2pound extra for the gel but it was done by the same company so came all together it's such a good doppler i really recommend it.
> 
> 
> i rang my docters about the pains but they where closing but spoke to the docter on the phone and she said sounds like a kidney infection so i have to go to the docters first thing, they might send me to the EPU to get double checked but get this the docter told me to bring a urine sample with me s i asked what in an she said a jam jar????? like i'm gunna walk around with that in my bag or waving it around infront of the old biddies in the morning surgey lol :dohh: xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

hahahaha thats funny....

how long have you been getting pains? what sort of pains are you getting? 

if it gets worse you go a&e yeh? i hate it when things like this happen i start worrying. what can they do if yourve got a kidney infection? can it harm baby? hope hubbies looking after you :hugs::hugs:

i might just have to go get one of the baby doppler i so want to hear babys heartbest to know he/shes she alive lol iv got ages to i see midwife..its like the 11th of march :dohh: 

when you seeing your midwife 16weeks checkup? 

:hugs: xx


----------



## sammynashley

:)

i had on nd off pains the last 2 days just put it down to stratching pains because my bumps decided to do its own thing and get even bigger, but today it's been worse had pains around my knicker line like achey pains but they go all the way through to my back and when i go for a wee it hurts in my belly feels like ive been holding it for ages but i haven't. but i was told if the pain gets worse or i have blood to ring 999 lol i'd feel a bit of a tit doing that considering the EPU is 5min drive up the road lol.


getting a dopple is the best thing i ever did, if i get a lil woried i used it, my OH told e not to get it because he thought i'd be atached 24/7 but i rarely use it, but sometimes it's nice to just lay there and listen to babys heartbeat so you can bond in a way. the one i have also has a thing you can hook it upto the computer or cd to record, i havent tried it yet seems a bit complicated.


my midwife appointment is on the 3rd of march and i find out what baby is on the 9th wooop wooop YAAAY!!:) 


how are you feeling hun? hows the bump? xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz sam sounds like your in a lot of apin :( hope you havent got any blood though? could it not be that babies growing causin so much pain? if you do get bad pains and cant move ring 99 regardless if there a stone distance away...long as you and bubba are ok :)

i think if i got a doppler id be using it everynight like some obsest freak lol 

bumps ok got some slight discomfort with aches. not really in to food at the moment its kinda hard to eat anything other than apples lol but alteast thats soemthing im not starving baby lol 



hows hubby been with you?


----------



## sammynashley

nooooooooooo hun i havent got any blood believe me if i didn i wouldnt be on here chatting, i've listened to babys heartbeat twice 2day so im hapy last time was around 9 so it's relaxed me alot :)

i will openly admit when i first got it i used it nearly everyday but then the urge to do it died down after a week lol everyone commented i was mad :( 


aww im sure baby is makin thierselves comfy, i've had the food thing going on too the only thing i can eat without problems is cucumber and rich tea biscuits obviously not together lol that'd be some serious craving.

have you had any stretchmarks yet?? xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> Sarah I hope you feel better. Sending you lots of hugs

 I'm a lot better now everyone, they had me on the gas and air in the ambulance, it was good stuff: am just hoping none of it affected my little monkey! X


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> nooooooooooo hun i havent got any blood believe me if i didn i wouldnt be on here chatting, i've listened to babys heartbeat twice 2day so im hapy last time was around 9 so it's relaxed me alot :)
> 
> i will openly admit when i first got it i used it nearly everyday but then the urge to do it died down after a week lol everyone commented i was mad :(
> 
> 
> aww im sure baby is makin thierselves comfy, i've had the food thing going on too the only thing i can eat without problems is cucumber and rich tea biscuits obviously not together lol that'd be some serious craving.
> 
> have you had any stretchmarks yet?? xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


ewwwww the thought of cucumber and biscuits together sounds right nasty lol thats like if you had no food left in the world that be the last resort before starvation lol :wacko:

im glad you've not had no bleeding though thats a very good sign :thumbup: :)

how are you feeling this morning...the pains any better? 

yeah iv got stretch marks from when i used to be into bodybuilding..my muscled have stretch my skin and has given me stretch marks on my sides and on stomach..but it dont bover me..well it hasnt untill i get huge and belly sticks out giving me even more marks and then the change of colour humm cant really say ill be looking forward to that :nope: but its all part of the fun isnt it lol

my belly is poking right out now and its so great..when do you start feeling baby kick? cla when did you feel it with rian?




> I'm a lot better now everyone, they had me on the gas and air in the ambulance, it was good stuff: am just hoping none of it affected my little monkey! X

sar im glad that your alot better xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun,

i agree with you about the cucumber thing lol i wouldn't wanna eat it.


i'm feeling a little better, i went to the docters this morning and she felt my stomach said it all felt ok and test my wee and said i had plus protein so she gave me some tablets and painkillers.


where you into proper body building like muscles everywhere?? my stretchmarks are weird i only have 4 but 3 of the are about 2inches long and theyare all in a little patch on one side the other side of my belly there is nothing atall.

how are you feeling today hun??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun,
> 
> i agree with you about the cucumber thing lol i wouldn't wanna eat it.
> i'm feeling a little better, i went to the docters this morning and she felt my stomach said it all felt ok and test my wee and said i had plus protein so she gave me some tablets and painkillers.
> where you into proper body building like muscles everywhere?? my stretchmarks are weird i only have 4 but 3 of the are about 2inches long and theyare all in a little patch on one side the other side of my belly there is nothing atall.
> how are you feeling today hun??
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

oh thats good news...glad everything seems good at the doctors...bet thats alot of worrie over :)

yeah i was in to proper heavyweight bodybuilding lol i used to love that heavy weights, training hardcore 4 days aweek swimming and eating what i wanted without getting fat..haha thos where the days. i havent trained for bout 3 years now so my body has kinda gone back to normal..still have some muscle just not that noticeable. i used to train with pete as he was training to compete so he used to push me hard and it was wicked but now i cant be arsed to lift anything let alone weights lol so thanks to that iv got stretchmarks whooop whoop lol

today im hungry and want to eat everything but i just cant seem to get a taste for food..my mind keeps telling all these foods to eat and want to eat tonight but i no when i get in ill just eat toasted ham sandwich...great! lol 

im really glad that everythings ok with you sweet :) whens your next appointment with the midwife? x


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hey hun,
> 
> i agree with you about the cucumber thing lol i wouldn't wanna eat it.
> i'm feeling a little better, i went to the docters this morning and she felt my stomach said it all felt ok and test my wee and said i had plus protein so she gave me some tablets and painkillers.
> where you into proper body building like muscles everywhere?? my stretchmarks are weird i only have 4 but 3 of the are about 2inches long and theyare all in a little patch on one side the other side of my belly there is nothing atall.
> how are you feeling today hun??
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> oh thats good news...glad everything seems good at the doctors...bet thats alot of worrie over :)
> 
> yeah i was in to proper heavyweight bodybuilding lol i used to love that heavy weights, training hardcore 4 days aweek swimming and eating what i wanted without getting fat..haha thos where the days. i havent trained for bout 3 years now so my body has kinda gone back to normal..still have some muscle just not that noticeable. i used to train with pete as he was training to compete so he used to push me hard and it was wicked but now i cant be arsed to lift anything let alone weights lol so thanks to that iv got stretchmarks whooop whoop lol
> 
> today im hungry and want to eat everything but i just cant seem to get a taste for food..my mind keeps telling all these foods to eat and want to eat tonight but i no when i get in ill just eat toasted ham sandwich...great! lol
> 
> im really glad that everythings ok with you sweet :) whens your next appointment with the midwife? xClick to expand...


yeah i feel relaxed now i have my answer from the docter.


i can't believe you id stuff like that, i haveno motivation to do anything like that lol i think about doing things but never get round to them. i'm dreading what my body is gunna look like after the baby i think i'll have to do something about it then .

i feel your pain with the food situation, i had toast about an hour ago and now my belly's rumbling telling me i'm hungry but i dont know what i want to eat and everything seems too much of a effort. i know what i'm having for dinner if i'm still in the mood for food. me and OH are having domino's lol i really fancy pizza :)



my midwife appointment isn't until the 3rd or march whens yours? xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> yeah i feel relaxed now i have my answer from the docter.
> i can't believe you id stuff like that, i haveno motivation to do anything like that lol i think about doing things but never get round to them. i'm dreading what my body is gunna look like after the baby i think i'll have to do something about it then .
> 
> i feel your pain with the food situation, i had toast about an hour ago and now my belly's rumbling telling me i'm hungry but i dont know what i want to eat and everything seems too much of a effort. i know what i'm having for dinner if i'm still in the mood for food. me and OH are having domino's lol i really fancy pizza :)
> 
> my midwife appointment isn't until the 3rd or march whens yours? xx
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

it was along time ago..started training like that when i was 16 so my body become to love pain..thats sounds so wrong i know lol but like i said ihavent trained for like 3 years...aint no muscle girl now im more a chubby girl now lol but im comfortable with it as iv been the other size of the stick and now im cudderly and pete loves it so im happy :)

last night i made home made chicken chew main and chicken sweeet and sour and could only eat like a handfull...and then i felt sick, so im trying to eat but toast is like the only thing i can stomach..its like iv got food poisoning ....feed me feed me feed me thats what baby keeps saying lol 

my 16 week check up is the the 11th of march not long after yours :):happydance:

then got my 21 weeks scan in april which is ageees away. 

im not sure weather id like a boy or girl though :wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

also when you lot going in to second tri? or have you already?


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> yeah i feel relaxed now i have my answer from the docter.
> i can't believe you id stuff like that, i haveno motivation to do anything like that lol i think about doing things but never get round to them. i'm dreading what my body is gunna look like after the baby i think i'll have to do something about it then .
> 
> i feel your pain with the food situation, i had toast about an hour ago and now my belly's rumbling telling me i'm hungry but i dont know what i want to eat and everything seems too much of a effort. i know what i'm having for dinner if i'm still in the mood for food. me and OH are having domino's lol i really fancy pizza :)
> 
> my midwife appointment isn't until the 3rd or march whens yours? xx
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> it was along time ago..started training like that when i was 16 so my body become to love pain..thats sounds so wrong i know lol but like i said ihavent trained for like 3 years...aint no muscle girl now im more a chubby girl now lol but im comfortable with it as iv been the other size of the stick and now im cudderly and pete loves it so im happy :)
> 
> last night i made home made chicken chew main and chicken sweeet and sour and could only eat like a handfull...and then i felt sick, so im trying to eat but toast is like the only thing i can stomach..its like iv got food poisoning ....feed me feed me feed me thats what baby keeps saying lol
> 
> my 16 week check up is the the 11th of march not long after yours :):happydance:
> 
> then got my 21 weeks scan in april which is ageees away.
> 
> im not sure weather id like a boy or girl though :wacko:Click to expand...




aww bless hun, i'm getting better at eating food, i find it easier to eat if it's warm and not smoking hot otherwise it makes me feel grotty and sick i love cold food atm.


i can't wait until my 16week midwife appointment my midwife said she'll listen to the heartbeat and it will feel more about the baby and pregnancy instead of just filling in forms and she'll book my 20week scan. i cant wait until my scan on the 9th seems so far away but i knwo its not.


i found this gender predictor and this woman claims it was right for all her four children i post the link on here, i tried it and it said i was having a girly.
https://www.parentingweekly.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_information/chinese_calendar.htm


does pete have his heart set on what the baby is??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

afternoon ladies. sammy thanks for that link i love doing them. mine come up a girl what does everybody elses say.

lynsey i take it you wont be joining august mommys on face book. i cant believe it was posted on here. ive seen the other thred but i dont do face book. 

sarah hope you feel better and you have got your feet up having a rest:hugs:


----------



## cla

BubblesB said:


> I'd like to I'm due 4th August!x

:wave::wave:hello hope you are ok and welcome over here:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

your 20 week scan is it the 9th of march or april? 

my 20 week scan will be on the 9th of april thats why i ask :) woohoo x

i just found out from my accounts that i get paid for my appointments woohooo all this time iv been booking it all off as holiday because (my boss) recons he didnt no i was entitled to paid leave for maternity checkups.

like foook he didnt..hes just one old git didnt want me to have it so lol hahaha at him :OP 

yeah petes wants a boy hes soo adamant its aboy already hes calling baby him lol but im not sure im just happy to finally get pregnant after trying for ages :)

i tryed that chinese thing bu i dont get it lol i swear iv lost half my brain lol


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun, i was just randomly lookind at way to predict the gender and i saw that mine said a little grl which is weird because everyone keeps sayin i'm havng a girl. we've had a massive baby boom at work for the last year and every baby has been a boy so i'd like to break the cycle :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> afternoon ladies. sammy thanks for that link i love doning them. mine come up a girl what does everybody elses say.
> 
> lynsey i take it you wont be joining august mommys on face book. i cant believe it was posted on here. ive seen the other thred but i dont do face book.
> 
> sarah hope you feel better and you have got your feet up having a rest:hugs:

howdy claire bear :)

iv tryed the chinese thing but i dont get it..im being dumb i swear lol iv got paper work all over my deak loadz of things to do at work and here i am trying to finger this out hahaha what a fish i am :)

i know i wasnt being nasty to her claire i was just saying i thought it was wrong to post a link up in here. everyone is welcome to say or do as they please but posting a link up i thought was wrong but hey thats just me. ....but it was facebook not her thread so i got it wrong but even still...then everyone got upset so i just left it as that. 

but i think its cool idea bout the facebook group though..alot of ladies go on facebook so it be cool to keep in touch via there so good luck ....


how you been feeling claire? you been ooooookey? xx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> your 20 week scan is it the 9th of march or april?
> 
> my 20 week scan will be on the 9th of april thats why i ask :) woohoo x
> 
> i just found out from my accounts that i get paid for my appointments woohooo all this time iv been booking it all off as holiday because (my boss) recons he didnt no i was entitled to paid leave for maternity checkups.
> 
> like foook he didnt..hes just one old git didnt want me to have it so lol hahaha at him :OP
> 
> yeah petes wants a boy hes soo adamant its aboy already hes calling baby him lol but im not sure im just happy to finally get pregnant after trying for ages :)
> 
> i tryed that chinese thing bu i dont get it lol i swear iv lost half my brain lol


i've got a scan on the 9thmarch but its a private gender scan because im too impatient to wait. i'm not sure when my 20week scan is my midwife books me in at my 16week appointment.


evey person that is a boss or owns a company should know the maternity rights if they say they don't they are crap and trying to get out of paying.


that predictor thing basically you add 9 to your age then look for the number down the side then move across to the month you conceived and it should be a blue or pink square. does that make it easier to understand??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

yeah im great trying to sort out my OH keiths birthday presants out for sunday its his big 30. 
why cant you work it out. it askes what your age was around the time of conception then add 9 months and then go to november.does that make any sense:dohh:


----------



## cla

sammy what did yours say you was having. we can find out if this works because you find out the sex before us.


----------



## babydeabreu

tell me bout it my boss is just like that..will try to get out of anything that pays hes employers stuff...im hes pa and do everything so you would of thought he would of tryed to help me out the git lol 

yeah its a lot easier..the way you have told me has made me feel like a blank though lol sorry :OP

and its saying its a boy :) haha im not telling pete he'd be over the moon lol


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> sammy what did yours say you was having. we can find out if this works because you find out the sex before us.


mine says little girly so i hope it's correct only 21days to find out :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> yeah im great trying to sort out my OH keiths birthday presants out for sunday its his big 30.
> why cant you work it out. it askes what your age was around the time of conception then add 9 months and then go to november.does that make any sense:dohh:

ohh the big 30...what you got planned so far then?

i know i know im a blank sometimes..my brain just froooze and i couldnt get it..doh hahah :OP


----------



## cla

sammynashley said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> sammy what did yours say you was having. we can find out if this works because you find out the sex before us.
> 
> 
> mine says little girly so i hope it's correct only 21days to find out :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.pngClick to expand...

so thats 2 girls at the moment. ive just been over to second tri and there seems to be loads of them expecting girls


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> tell me bout it my boss is just like that..will try to get out of anything that pays hes employers stuff...im hes pa and do everything so you would of thought he would of tryed to help me out the git lol
> 
> yeah its a lot easier..the way you have told me has made me feel like a blank though lol sorry :OP
> 
> and its saying its a boy :) haha im not telling pete he'd be over the moon lol


oh sorry hun, i'm sorry if i put it in stupid terms i was trying to put it in terms i'd understand typing it out, it's nothing against you sorry!


what company is it you work for?? most men don't understand pregnancy atall when i went for my first scan at 8weeks my OH asked me what the baby was lol like thers a fully deveolped baby at that stage lol

do you really think these things could work?? surely the month you concieved wouldn't make a different?


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> sammy what did yours say you was having. we can find out if this works because you find out the sex before us.
> 
> 
> mine says little girly so i hope it's correct only 21days to find out :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.pngClick to expand...
> 
> so thats 2 girls at the moment. ive just been over to second tri and there seems to be loads of them expecting girlsClick to expand...

i did put my scan pics in second tri and asked them to have a look using the "nub theory" and most guessed girl and about 3 said boy. it could be worth giving that a go? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> yeah im great trying to sort out my OH keiths birthday presants out for sunday its his big 30.
> why cant you work it out. it askes what your age was around the time of conception then add 9 months and then go to november.does that make any sense:dohh:
> 
> ohh the big 30...what you got planned so far then?
> 
> i know i know im a blank sometimes..my brain just froooze and i couldnt get it..doh hahah :OPClick to expand...

i know hes not that happy about it. why does it affect men more then women, im 30 next year and i dont care its just a number. i still feel 21 in the mind not the body:dohh: 
we dont do partys, so hes had some alloys (for his baby thas what he says) for his subaru and he is having his windows tinted. he loves his car and i cant think of anything else to get him hes got everything. he wanted to go to new york but i told him to get on


----------



## cla

sammynashley said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> sammy what did yours say you was having. we can find out if this works because you find out the sex before us.
> 
> 
> mine says little girly so i hope it's correct only 21days to find out :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.pngClick to expand...
> 
> so thats 2 girls at the moment. ive just been over to second tri and there seems to be loads of them expecting girlsClick to expand...
> 
> i did put my scan pics in second tri and asked them to have a look using the "nub theory" and most guessed girl and about 3 said boy. it could be worth giving that a go?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.pngClick to expand...

i put mine up but you couldnt see the nub. so it was just guesses


----------



## babydeabreu

> oh sorry hun, i'm sorry if i put it in stupid terms i was trying to put it in terms i'd understand typing it out, it's nothing against you sorry!
> what company is it you work for?? most men don't understand pregnancy atall when i went for my first scan at 8weeks my OH asked me what the baby was lol like thers a fully deveolped baby at that stage lol
> o you really think these things could work?? surely the month you concieved wouldn't make a different?
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


hahaha no worried hun its totally funny that im being a derbrain not figuring 
that out :)




> i know hes not that happy about it. why does it affect men more then women, im 30 next year and i dont care its just a number. i still feel 21 in the mind not the body
> we dont do partys, so hes had some alloys (for his baby thas what he says) for his subaru and he is having his windows tinted. he loves his car and i cant think of anything else to get him hes got everything. he wanted to go to new york but i told him to get on
> Today 12:44 PM


hahaha bout to get on...he must think you won the 113 euro millions then init lol 

petes the same keeps saying hes getting old hes 29 this year and i havent a clue what to get him...hes in to hes car aswell and has been doing hes up over the last 3 years to enter shows and mag which this yeah hes goner be in fastcar, max power, redline and some euro mag...so i might just like you get him some bits for for the car :)

god if that chinese chart was right that be spoooky...but ahhh a little petey running around is actually really nice to think bout :)

roll on the 20 weeks so i can know what were having xx


----------



## cla

Was that right then lynsey it said boy for you. 
You will have to put a pic on of Petes car ,it must be good to be in those mags


----------



## babydeabreu

yup its aboy so they say..but you never know :)

put the pic on here? yeah sure give me a moment :)xx


----------



## babydeabreu

heres petes car...so you see im not really sure what to get for it lol


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> heres petes car...so you see im not really sure what to get for it lol

Oh my god luck how low it is. So he will have 2 babys. What's he going to be like with baby sick and food everywhere lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha yeap he will have 2 babies indeed lol but tell me bout it..we have a daily run around so that the car dont get scratch or bumped but yeh its kinda like wearing your best shoes out or your favourt dress out to good occassions..then worring that someone will throw food over you or you'll hill will break lol 

but i think if baby is sick in the car then ooooo welll pete will have to clean it up lol 

i dont think he cares bout that really as long as it can be cleaned up like most things really :)


----------



## babydeabreu

im trying to get this moved over so we can still stay close and up todate with each other :) xx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, how is everyone? Everytime I check back on here you guys are like pages ahead of my last post! I have to keep up better. I did try that link and it came up girl, which would be cool. How are you guys feeling? I've been more nauseous which sucks and been feeling more discomfort in the lower region, i'm assuming thats my uterus expanding? Curious as to whats going on with you guys. 

Toodles.


----------



## babydeabreu

helloooo hun how you doing? yeah i think im getting the same so it just might be baby growing so just not to worrie :)

what you been up to..having seen you in ageeees?


----------



## LouLou1926

Can I join please? I'm due 13th August.

I live in Australia and my name is Leah. I have a 19 month old DD.


----------



## cla

:hugs:


LouLou1926 said:


> Can I join please? I'm due 13th August.
> 
> I live in Australia and my name is Leah. I have a 19 month old DD.

:wave::wave::wave:hello and welcome over hun. its nice to have someone so far away over here:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

LouLou1926 said:


> Can I join please? I'm due 13th August.
> 
> I live in Australia and my name is Leah. I have a 19 month old DD.

hey leah welcome from across the pond :)

alot of the girls are due on the 19th im due 21st couple of days after. how you been getting on? :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## bklove

Welcome loulou1926! 

I've been working hard and being lazy all at the same time which has kept we away from bnb. I'm surprised to not come back to 5 pages of posts on here, whats going on?! Otherwise i'm taking it easy. Came out over the weekend, lol, to a alot more people about being preggers and it was well received- I had some babysitting offers:) Things have been pretty calm over here, which is a good thing. How was your weekend ladies?


----------



## babydeabreu

ello hun..god where have you been lol you missed like 20 pages haha 

iv been trying to move this thread but its taking ages to do it. so we have all been talking in second tri on this thread if you want to pop in and say hi :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/277373-knocking-second-door-can-come-xx.html 

xx


----------



## bklove

cool. i'll just follow along there


----------

